# The Vegan and Vegetarian Thread



## Bowie

_Hello everyone! Welcome to a revised edition of The Vegan and Vegetarian Thread (first created in 2015, to my surprise)!_

I myself am a vegan, and I've always believed that animals (and even the smaller creatures, such as bugs and insects) do not deserve to used for our own purposes. I'm also aware that there many people here who enjoy cooking, so this could also be considered a thread for vegan and vegetarian diets. Even if you're not a vegan or vegetarian, you can still civilly discuss the subject. 

_Considering how easily this thread may go nuts, I'd appreciate it if you all kept away from the more controversial matters, such as the meat industry and extreme animal cruelty. I follow these matters closely, but they're a bit too inappropriate for this place, I think. Anyway, enjoy!_


*Recipes*

_*Reasons to Go Vegan*_

*Nutrition and Protein Guide*

*The Vegan Society*


----------



## akabetty

I've been a vegetarian since 14 - so 15 years now. My husband is a vegan and I think he's been for 16 or 17 years. 


Spicy Vegan Potato Curry
I made this last night and I highly recommend it!


----------



## lithiumlatte

Good idea for a thread! I've been a vegetarian for 8 years, since I was 12.  The egg+milk industries are just as cruel and disgusting as the meat ones though, and I've been thinking of going vegan for a while now... problem is I do a lot of baking, and not sure what I could use as replacements


----------



## Mariah

lithiumlatte said:


> Good idea for a thread! I've been a vegetarian for 8 years, since I was 12.  The egg+milk industries are just as cruel and disgusting as the meat ones though, and I've been thinking of going vegan for a while now... problem is I do a lot of baking, and not sure what I could use as replacements



Yeah, I bake a lot too. There are tons of vegan baking options but they're hard to obtain, and you really have to know the specific purpose of each one.


----------



## Bowie

lithiumlatte said:


> Good idea for a thread! I've been a vegetarian for 8 years, since I was 12.  The egg+milk industries are just as cruel and disgusting as the meat ones though, and I've been thinking of going vegan for a while now... problem is I do a lot of baking, and not sure what I could use as replacements



Have you considered trying soya?


----------



## akabetty

lithiumlatte said:


> Good idea for a thread! I've been a vegetarian for 8 years, since I was 12.  The egg+milk industries are just as cruel and disgusting as the meat ones though, and I've been thinking of going vegan for a while now... problem is I do a lot of baking, and not sure what I could use as replacements



This is why I haven't gone fully vegan just yet. Around where I live we have a lot of farmer's markets and I usually buy eggs from them if I can (prices are of course higher than supermarkets). 



Bowie said:


> Have you considered trying soya?



Have this handy chart for baking substitutes :3

I'm not a huge fan of PETA in general, but this chart is rather accurate. I would say, for anything with buttermilk, the best substitute is almond milk. If a recipe calls for buttermilk, almond is usually my go-to ingredient.


----------



## zoetrope

I've been a vegetarian for 15 years except for a one year lapse about 6 years ago.  It might sound stupid but eating meat again was actually a good thing for me.  I started to realize that I was eating things like hamburgers and such out of convenience or routine, not because I enjoyed them.  And I definitely was aware of how they ended up on my plate.  Before I would crave meat and wonder what it tasted like (since I had forgotten) but it didn't live up to the hype.  Now I can almost certainly say that I will never eat meat again now.


----------



## n64king

I'm def not a vegan/vegetarian by any means but y'all got some good food. Vegan food always leaves me more satisfied with my meal than meat stuff. I can't really imagine not eating meat ever again. I feel like it would be very hard to do with the people in my life. Especially my bf he teases me about eating any veggies "y u get that rabbit food?!" meanwhile he over orders for himself at McDonalds *facepalm*
But anytime people talk about how easy it is to be a vegetarian I'm like "hmm... this sounds yummy" haha. I'd only be doing it for myself, I don't need to lose weight (good lord i do not)

actually my landlord is a vegetarian, he's always cooking something that smells good. Which is weird cause when do people's cooking from other apts smell good? Usually it's like Mexican farts and whatnot.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Oh I forgot to mention ! I've already replaced milk with almond milk hooray~  it's mainly eggs I have to figure out.. also does anyone have any recs for vegan friendly snacks and the like? 



akabetty said:


> Have this handy chart for baking substitutes :3
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of PETA in general, but this chart is rather accurate. I would say, for anything with buttermilk, the best substitute is almond milk. If a recipe calls for buttermilk, almond is usually my go-to ingredient.



Even though I hate PETA, this is a really helpful chart, ty! I'd never have thought you could use some of these to replace eggs. <3


----------



## Alienfish

Please, don't bring PETA if you want a flame-free zone, really.

Get a more legit source than that, honestly.


----------



## Moddie

I'm not vegan or vegetarian but I've been considering becoming at least vegetarian for a long time. My biggest worry has always been the fact I'm a fussy eater. I think I'm going to have to keep an eye on this thread to see if any more interesting recipes are posted or anymore alternatives to animal products that I'm unfamiliar with.  I don't even like curry but Akabetty's spicy vegan potato one looks delicious.


----------



## lars708

I totally support you guys! I am not vegan or something (I love to eat meat i am sorry!) but i respect your opinions! I wouldn't be able to live without my meat!


----------



## Bowie

My relationship with PETA changes often. On one hand, I love what they do. They expose the happenings in meat production and fashion and they have succeeded on many occasions with stopping these operations, which I support entirely. On the other hand, there's all the controversy surrounding them and that one dog incident I'm sure everyone has heard about by now.


----------



## Pietro:)100

Bowie said:


> My relationship with PETA changes often. On one hand, I love what they do. They expose the happenings in meat production and fashion and they have succeeded on many occasions with stopping these operations, which I support entirely. On the other hand, there's all the controversy surrounding them and that one dog incident I'm sure everyone has heard about by now.


I agree with you completely! They do lots of great things exactly what you said! But personally sometimes I think they go a little too far. (I haven't heard the dog incedent, though. May you tell me?)


----------



## MC4pros

Moddie said:


> I'm not vegan or vegetarian but I've been considering becoming at least vegetarian for a long time. My biggest worry has always been the fact I'm a fussy eater. I think I'm going to have to keep an eye on this thread to see if any more interesting recipes are posted or anymore alternatives to animal products that I'm unfamiliar with.  I don't even like curry but Akabetty's spicy vegan potato one looks delicious.



I suggest becoming vegan/vegetarian! There's many great alternatives! I'm sure you'll find something that you'll like! 

I've been vegetarian ever since birth (so I've been vegetarian for 19 years). I'm thinking about going vegan, but I'm not quite sure. >.<


----------



## Stevey Queen

I decided to give up eggs today because they don't taste good anymore. So, yay for half-veganism!


----------



## Pietro:)100

Moddie, don't worry! If you wanna do it you should give it a stab! I was such a fusspot with food before but now im a vegetarian ive been inspired to try new foods and make some of my own  I own several cookbooks and make something that I wouldn't have usually tried regularly Last night I made a cheese souffl? and it turned out surprisingly well!


----------



## oswaldies

My sister was a vegetarian, I would be one because well...you're eating a animal! but meat is sogood!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> My sister was a vegetarian, I would be one because well...you're eating a animal! but meat is sogood!



Anyone get the KFC reference? no? okay...


----------



## lars708

Actually i got the reference xD


----------



## Bowie

Pietro:)100 said:


> I agree with you completely! They do lots of great things exactly what you said! But personally sometimes I think they go a little too far. (I haven't heard the dog incedent, though. May you tell me?)



Here is a good article about it.


----------



## oswaldies

lars708 said:


> Actually i got the reference xD



Yes!


----------



## Pietro:)100

That's really worrying I mean they do some good stuff but now im rethinking it. At the start of trading the article I was like 'okay maybe they were pretending to be PETA but I now think that's highly unlikely.


----------



## zoetrope

I think PETA is an excellent resource.  Unfortunately they make all of us look nuts.


----------



## yosugay

akabetty said:


> I've been a vegetarian since 14 - so 15 years now. My husband is a vegan and I think he's been for 16 or 17 years.
> 
> View attachment 87207
> Spicy Vegan Potato Curry
> I made this last night and I highly recommend it!



damn that looks so good. alot of vegans and vegetarians i know really know how to cook, like damnnn i would give up meat for some of these vegetarian and vegan meals


----------



## Cory

I honestly could never imagine being vegan or vegetarian lol
(not hating on vegans or vegetarians)


----------



## Jake

Not either but I love vegetarian and vegan food.

If ya got any good recipes hit me up


----------



## matcha

i've been wanting to transition into being a vegetarian, but there's so many things i would admittedly miss eating. i'm quite a picky eater and if i were to eat meats they definitely need to be prepared a certain way in order for me to even consider eating them. not to mention my family tends to make fun of my diet whenever i eat meatless dishes... 
i love a lot of vegetarian food, and if there's a veg alternative if i go out and eat i definitely take advantage of that.


----------



## akabetty

mango tofu tacos

Making this tonight


----------



## Bowie

akabetty said:


> View attachment 87304
> mango tofu tacos
> 
> Making this tonight



That looks lovely!


----------



## lars708

akabetty said:


> I've been a vegetarian since 14 - so 15 years now. My husband is a vegan and I think he's been for 16 or 17 years.
> 
> View attachment 87207
> Spicy Vegan Potato Curry
> I made this last night and I highly recommend it!



Wow it looks really good to be honest! Now i'm hungry 

- - - Post Merge - - -



akabetty said:


> View attachment 87304
> mango tofu tacos
> 
> Making this tonight



This also looks great! Let me know how it turned out!


----------



## akabetty

Bowie said:


> That looks lovely!



I am rather excited to try it - though, it calls for way more cilantro than any one person should ever eat in a single sitting. Probably going to cut that back a bit.


----------



## honeymoo

i'm vegetarian, i've tried vegan for a couple months but couldn't stick with it.
i've been vegetarian since i was 8. so about 8 years.


----------



## Bowie

akabetty said:


> I am rather excited to try it - though, it calls for way more cilantro than any one person should ever eat in a single sitting. Probably going to cut that back a bit.



Good idea!


----------



## trashbugs

i've been vegetarian for almost 15 years! meat just never appealed to me and tbh the texture kind of freaks me out (im hypersensitive to texture, so that doesn't help either)
i tried going vegan a year or so ago but i only lasted like a day because 90% of my diet revolves around cheese HAHAHA


----------



## sailorerika

I would like to try some vegan or vegetarian dishes! I doubt I could ever become a vegan or vegetarian, but some of this food really looks delicious.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I know some people can be really defensive about this subject, so I'm going to please request that nobody take this personally.

Honestly, I have no problem with having meat as a food. After all, we're humans, it's the circle of life. I do wish that they'd be a little more ethically treated. And plus, as long as there is meat in stores, what is the point of wasting it? It's already there, it shouldn't just be thrown away. Plus, people get WAYYY too sensitive on it. I'm fine with people sharing their opinion, but once they start shoving their opinion down your throat, I can't stand it. Just be vegan/vegitarian and be peaceful about it.

Again, please do not take this personally. If you reply to this and expect me to do so as well, I will be civil and indifferent about it.


----------



## Lucykieran

I am a pescetarian and a bad one at that.  I've been a pescetarian for just over a year now but I do allow myself 'cheat days'.  And by 'cheat days' I mean that I eat meat on some holidays.  I mainly do this because of the nostalgia and since all of my family members eat meat it's a bit hard on holidays to stay away from it.  Although I've found I don't really care for meat anymore so even on holidays I eat very little.  I decided to allow myself these cheat holidays since I knew if I did so it would be much easier to stick to and I only really eat meat about 4 times a year (Christmas, Easter, my birthday, and Thanksgiving).  When I do eat meat though I require that it at least be organic.


----------



## zoetrope

FoxWolf64 said:


> And plus, as long as there is meat in stores, what is the point of wasting it? It's already there, it shouldn't just be thrown away.



The only reason there is meat in stores is because there is demand for it.  If more people became vegetarian there would be less meat on shelves because slaughterhouses and butchers want to make money--if nobody was buying the product then they would cut down or stop production.


----------



## Fhyn_K

So this Friday I am having vegan guests over for dinner and they are partial to eggplant, I love eggplant. I will definitely check out some recipes but I would like some of your input as to which direction I should be looking towards. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lithiumlatte

zoetrope said:


> The only reason there is meat in stores is because there is demand for it.  If more people became vegetarian there would be less meat on shelves because slaughterhouses and butchers want to make money--if nobody was buying the product then they would cut down or stop production.



All of this! plus the fact that if vegetarians/vegans were to just shut up and 'be peaceful' about it, nothing would get done and the industries will never change, that's what animal rights activism is trying to do. Obviously, I personally don't go around talking to my meat-eating friends about this stuff, of course I don't  - but when it's an appropriate situation, absolutely.


----------



## zoetrope

lithiumlatte said:


> All of this! plus the fact that if vegetarians/vegans were to just shut up and 'be peaceful' about it, nothing would get done and the industries will never change, that's what animal rights activism is trying to do. Obviously, I personally don't go around talking to my meat-eating friends about this stuff, of course I don't  - but when it's an appropriate situation, absolutely.



Actually, I feel like it's the opposite.  The moment I order a salad or a veggie burger everyone jumps on me.  "If we didn't eat the animals they would overrun the earth!"  "Mmmmm my hamburger is so juicy and bloody I love meat mmmmm.  Wanna bite?"  " If God didn't want us to eat animals they wouldn't have made them out of meat!"  "I love PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals!"

Hurr hurr hurr.  Most of the time meat eaters mistake their own discomfort with their eating choices as vegetarians 'shoving' their ethics down their throats.  I mean, THEY'RE the ones who bring it up, not me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fhyn_K said:


> So this Friday I am having vegan guests over for dinner and they are partial to eggplant, I love eggplant. I will definitely check out some recipes but I would like some of your input as to which direction I should be looking towards. Thanks in advance!



Hmm.  We're you thinking about having eggplant as the main course?  You could make a ratatouille or vegetable ragout.  If you wanted to use it as a side you could make some baba ganoush and have falafel or another middle eastern/Mediterranean dish for the main course.

Or you could make dairy free eggplant Parmesan.  That might be a little iffy or tricky though.  I'm personally not a fan of cheese substitutes so I don't know.


----------



## lithiumlatte

zoetrope said:


> Actually, I feel like it's the opposite.  The moment I order a salad or a veggie burger everyone jumps on me.  "If we didn't eat the animals they would overrun the earth!"  "Mmmmm my hamburger is so juicy and bloody I love meat mmmmm.  Wanna bite?"  " If God didn't want us to eat animals they wouldn't have made them out of meat!"  "I love PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals!"
> 
> Hurr hurr hurr.  Most of the time meat eaters mistake their own discomfort with their eating choices as vegetarians 'shoving' their ethics down their throats.  I mean, THEY'RE the ones who bring it up, not me!




ooh that's awful! >.< I haven't had anything that bad from people myself, just the usual ''ahhh i couldn't live without meat, it's too good yada yada ''
And yeah, you have a point there!


----------



## zoetrope

lithiumlatte said:


> ooh that's awful! >.< I haven't had anything that bad from people myself, just the usual ''ahhh i couldn't live without meat, it's too good yada yada ''
> And yeah, you have a point there!



I live in the beef capital of the United States* so my experience might be a bit skewed! 

My state is actually number 2 for production but that doesn't sound as impressive.


----------



## lithiumlatte

zoetrope said:


> I live in the beef capital of the United States* so my experience might be a bit skewed!
> 
> My state is actually number 2 for production but that doesn't sound as impressive.



oh which state is that? I'm just in the UK so, maybe it is a little bit different 
I had a friend from the US who was a vegetarian in texas, she got a reaaaaaaally hard time o.o


----------



## Naiad

I'm not a Vegan/Vegetarian myself, but I do have an interest in the food c: 

Just wanted to say though, the PETA sucks tbh
I wouldn't support them if I had to die; the scandals surrounding them are atrocious.


----------



## zoetrope

lithiumlatte said:


> oh which state is that? I'm just in the UK so, maybe it is a little bit different
> I had a friend from the US who was a vegetarian in texas, she got a reaaaaaaally hard time o.o



Nebraska.  Unsurprisingly Texas is number one for beef production. :S


----------



## lithiumlatte

N i c o said:


> I'm not a Vegan/Vegetarian myself, but I do have an interest in the food c:
> 
> Just wanted to say though, the PETA sucks tbh
> I wouldn't support them if I had to die; the scandals surrounding them are atrocious.



Absolutely, PETA is atrocious - I hate that they seem to be kind of the face of vegetarianism/veganism?


----------



## Naiad

lithiumlatte said:


> Absolutely, PETA is atrocious - I hate that they seem to be kind of the face of vegetarianism/veganism?



_Exactly this._

I feel like Vegans/Vegeterians get a lot of hate sometimes simply because so many people associate them with the PETA?? 
It sucks that people generalize an entire group from some bat**** organization.


----------



## akabetty

Fhyn_K said:


> So this Friday I am having vegan guests over for dinner and they are partial to eggplant, I love eggplant. I will definitely check out some recipes but I would like some of your input as to which direction I should be looking towards. Thanks in advance!



If you are making eggplant your main dish, you could try this. It takes about 2 hours with your prep time. I usually skip the parsley garnish - well, most garnish honestly - and I've made this with cherry tomatoes and without. If you decide to go without, some other nice additions would be asparagus, bell peppers or cauliflower. Though thinking about it, you could do all of those with the eggplant for a vegetable medley kind of thing.

Also while looking at recipes I found this brinjal recipe that looks pretty amazing. The ingredient list includes a lot of spices that might require some hunting in your grocery store, depending on where you live. Both dishes can be served with basmati rice or couscous. You could also make bread bhatura or naan which is a bit easier than bhatura.

I also found a nice dessert that you could do and I think would finish off your meal quite nicely.


----------



## Fhyn_K

zoetrope said:


> Hmm.  We're you thinking about having eggplant as the main course?  You could make a ratatouille or vegetable ragout.  If you wanted to use it as a side you could make some baba ganoush and have falafel or another middle eastern/Mediterranean dish for the main course.
> 
> Or you could make dairy free eggplant Parmesan.  That might be a little iffy or tricky though.  I'm personally not a fan of cheese substitutes so I don't know.



I was aiming for it as a main dish so these are absolutely perfect, thank you! While looking at recipes for Ratatouille I found this variation called Confit Byaldi and it looks delicious. I only have one truly vegan dish in my back pocket, Couscous, so hopefully it'll go together haha. But thank you for your suggestions!

- - - Post Merge - - -



akabetty said:


> If you are making eggplant your main dish, you could try this. It takes about 2 hours with your prep time. I usually skip the parsley garnish - well, most garnish honestly - and I've made this with cherry tomatoes and without. If you decide to go without, some other nice additions would be asparagus, bell peppers or cauliflower. Though thinking about it, you could do all of those with the eggplant for a vegetable medley kind of thing.
> 
> Also while looking at recipes I found this brinjal recipe that looks pretty amazing. The ingredient list includes a lot of spices that might require some hunting in your grocery store, depending on where you live. Both dishes can be served with basmati rice or couscous. You could also make bread bhatura or naan which is a bit easier than bhatura.
> 
> I also found a nice dessert that you could do and I think would finish off your meal quite nicely.



That exotic Brinjal looks SO GOOD. Oh damn I might make that trek to the specialty market then. I love spice and I will try that even if I don't serve it on Friday! I like the thought of serving bread bhatura, I'll probably make some tonight for practice. Oh I love your suggestion of spongecake! It didn't cross my mind to make a dessert but I just might now.


----------



## zoetrope

That brinjal looks so good.  I'm so hungry now.

You could also try your hand at Ethiopian food.  What is the one stew with eggplants called.  Wat?  Wot?  I don't remember.


----------



## Fhyn_K

zoetrope said:


> That brinjal looks so good.  I'm so hungry now.
> 
> You could also try your hand at Ethiopian food.  What is the one stew with eggplants called.  Wat?  Wot?  I don't remember.



Ohhhh yeah! I think it's something wot, don't quote me on that. I remember having that once a while back when I visited Washington DC, it was a red stew-looking dish if my memory is correct. You're making me so hungry right now; this salad is not cutting it for me.


----------



## cannedcommunism

zoetrope said:


> Actually, I feel like it's the opposite.  The moment I order a salad or a veggie burger everyone jumps on me.  "If we didn't eat the animals they would overrun the earth!"  "Mmmmm my hamburger is so juicy and bloody I love meat mmmmm.  Wanna bite?"  " If God didn't want us to eat animals they wouldn't have made them out of meat!"  "I love PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals!"
> 
> Hurr hurr hurr.  Most of the time meat eaters mistake their own discomfort with their eating choices as vegetarians 'shoving' their ethics down their throats.  I mean, THEY'RE the ones who bring it up, not me!



That happens too. But don't act like you guys are completely innocent: I know several vegetarians who like to do that. So both sides do it and just blame each other. It's horrible. Of course, I'm not judging you guys, I know completely where you're coming from. But you act like you're completely innocent of trying to convince others to convert to your eating habits.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> Absolutely, PETA is atrocious - I hate that they seem to be kind of the face of vegetarianism/veganism?



All they do nowadays is point fingers at fictional characters for not representing an ethic image of animal cruelty. Maybe that's why everybody is fed up with vegans, they think they're all PETA. Vegans are some of the nicest people I've ever met, and PETA knocks it to the ground.


----------



## n64king

Peta makes some good games though. Bought this for my 3DS.


----------



## zoetrope

Oh my god I loved that game.  Nothing is more fun than pulling feathers and guts out of a turkey!

I'm kidding but really not.  That game was more fun than the real Cooking Mama.


----------



## tsantsa

I have to say, i like eating meat, but im compleatly respectful of other peoples belifes, and that if i am around a vegetarian, i dont eat meat around them.


----------



## Ghost Soda

E m m a said:


> I have to say, i like eating meat, but im compleatly respectful of other peoples belifes, and that if i am around a vegetarian, i dont eat meat around them.



Wait, do you ask everyone in a so-so mile radius if they're vegetarian and if anyone is you leave? Or only if you're at a vegatarian's house?


----------



## tsantsa

Ghost Soda said:


> Wait, do you ask everyone in a so-so mile radius if they're vegetarian and if anyone is you leave? Or only if you're at a vegatarian's house?



No, i just only eat meat when im at home, and if anyone comes over, i find out if they are vegetarian/vegan, and will change my meal plans, it may seem weird, but its how i like to do it.


----------



## Cory

n64king said:


> Peta makes some good games though. Bought this for my 3DS.



that is petas finest work 10/10


----------



## zoetrope

E m m a said:


> No, i just only eat meat when im at home, and if anyone comes over, i find out if they are vegetarian/vegan, and will change my meal plans, it may seem weird, but its how i like to do it.



That is incredibly thoughtful!  I would never expect someone to do that for me but that shows you really care for your friends.  Mega kudos!


----------



## Bowie

When it comes down to me interacting with meat eaters, I try not to bring up the matter, but if it does come out, I don't hesitate to express how I feel. I appreciate their respectfulness of me and I will treat them with the same respect. The only kind of people I can't tolerate and will disrespect are hunters. I also don't like fishermen, but that depends on whether or not they release the fish after they've caught them. I can't tolerate people involved with the processes I'm against. That's just how I feel.


----------



## akabetty

FoxWolf64 said:


> I know some people can be really defensive about this subject, so I'm going to please request that nobody take this personally.
> 
> Honestly, I have no problem with having meat as a food. After all, we're humans,* it's the circle of life*. I do wish that they'd be a little more ethically treated. And plus, as long as there is meat in stores, what is the point of wasting it? It's already there, it shouldn't just be thrown away. Plus, people get WAYYY too sensitive on it. I'm fine with people sharing their opinion, but once they start shoving their opinion down your throat, I can't stand it. Just be vegan/vegitarian and be peaceful about it.
> 
> Again, please do not take this personally. If you reply to this and expect me to do so as well, I will be civil and indifferent about it.



Ehhh, I will have to disagree. It's not the circle of life. Perhaps when humanity was just a hodge podge of nomadic tribes with no language who needed to hunt all day in order to survive, sure. But we live in a modern society where most people have all they could ever need at their finger tips. To call it "the circle of life" is kind of a logical failure. 

Allow me to explain - You eat your meat dinner, your body digests it and presumably it feeds into the sewer lines your bathroom is connected to. This sewer water is processed and recycled - except for the human waste part, which is incinerated or goes into a landfill. This does not help the environment nor does it contribute to the advancement of human or animal kind. The cycle of life implies and refers to natural death where a body is returned to the earth. How exactly did you return that dead creature to the earth? In a landfill, at best, where it will rot and pollute the planet just a little bit more. 

Now, if you grow your own vegetables and use your waste as fertilizer (which you actually can't, so don't do that, human waste is poisonous), sure, you're contributing to the circle of life. Otherwise, you really aren't - you're only adding to the already messed up climate. Good for you (and me, because I still rely on modern appliances & plumbing). 

I'd also like to add that meat is in the stores because of a consumer demand. The processing and packaging facilities are a billion dollar industry who do well to have more than just an idea of feeding the population. The meat industry employs plenty of political lobbyists and funds many a campaign to keep their products moving. For example, most people believe wholeheartedly in the food pyramid and believe that meat products are the only viable source of protein and vitamins our bodies need to survive. This is incorrect. There is about the same concentration of protein in almonds than in say, a cooked steak. Sure, I have to eat more almonds (comparison chart) to get the same recommended daily serving of protein than if I ate beef on a regular basis.

On the other hand, I do take vitamin supplements, especially B12 (which helps your circulation and blood cell productions) because this is a vitamin found only in animal products. There are trace amounts of B12 in seaweed but not enough to sustain a human being. Omega-3, famously found in fish, has a much more concentrated presence in soy products though. Calcium (which facilitates healthy, strong bones) is found in a wide variety of foods, not all of them animal products. Here is a decent guideline of vitamin alternatives that vegans, vegetarians and even meat eaters should consider. 

Suffice to say, I respect your opinion even if its a little misguided. Hopefully you don't feel attacked for this, that is certainly not my intention. 



Bowie said:


> When it comes down to me interacting with meat eaters, I try not to bring up the matter, but if it does come out, I don't hesitate to express how I feel. I appreciate their respectfulness of me and I will treat them with the same respect. The only kind of people I can't tolerate and will disrespect are hunters. I also don't like fishermen, but that depends on whether or not they release the fish after they've caught them. I can't tolerate people involved with the processes I'm against. That's just how I feel.



This. I don't abhor meat eaters and I don't try to change them either. If that's what they like, then more power to them. I know my dietary habits aren't necessarily for everyone and my belief system around not eating meat is for me and me alone. It's all about mutual respect, which unfortunately can't always be expected. I've had people tell me that the animals will overrun the earth if we don't eat them and I have to laugh at that. There is still natural selection. There are still predators. Deer and cows and chickens (etc) will not suddenly explode in population just because vegetarians & vegans are now the societal norm. They act as if morning traffic commutes are now going to be riddled with tigers and bears causing sheer bedlam. While it makes for a bit of comedy, its highly unlikely. 

This is not to say I haven't caught flack for my eating habits over the years, but most of it has been an over the top misinformation that I can't respond to without laughing. For one, to the regular meat eater, why does it even matter to them that I don't eat the same things they do? This has always boggled my mind - it has literally zero effect on their life and their own meals, so why should it be any different for me? 

I can't tolerate hunters or fisherman either, especially if its for sport. I just don't see how that can be any fun to end the life of another creature. It always makes me wonder, if you're okay with killing an animal what would be the difference in killing a human? At the end of the day, we're all made up of the same materials - flesh, bone and blood. For me, it feels like a bit of cannibalism to consume another mammal whilst being one myself.

I think what's been the best luck in dealing with a differing opinion is to just explain my stance with a bit of science. Knowledge is power, as they say, and perhaps the regular meat eater just doesn't comprehend some of the reasons behind a vegan or vegetarian choice. It might seem weird to be so optimistic when it comes to the general populace, but I feel there is little else to be done. If someone starts frothing at me over my food choices, then well, I can't guarantee I won't froth back. It's an uphill battle, truly. 

More so, I think one of the biggest problems are in large cities where most areas are considered food deserts. This is to say, there is a significant lack of grocery stores that carry a wide variety of products and a far too significant number of people are forced to purchase & rely on packaged, overly processed and fast foods in order to eat. Fresh vegetables and grains are sold - if you can find them, of course - but at a ridiculous mark up that is not only unnecessary but egregiously non-inclusive. I can only speak from an American perspective, as that is where I live. But here is some interesting information on that, for those who would like to know.


----------



## Bowie

akabetty said:


> Ehhh, I will have to disagree. It's not the circle of life. Perhaps when humanity was just a hodge podge of nomadic tribes with no language who needed to hunt all day in order to survive, sure. But we live in a modern society where most people have all they could ever need at their finger tips. To call it "the circle of life" is kind of a logical failure.
> 
> Allow me to explain - You eat your meat dinner, your body digests it and presumably it feeds into the sewer lines your bathroom is connected to. This sewer water is processed and recycled - except for the human waste part, which is incinerated or goes into a landfill. This does not help the environment nor does it contribute to the advancement of human or animal kind. The cycle of life implies and refers to natural death where a body is returned to the earth. How exactly did you return that dead creature to the earth? In a landfill, at best, where it will rot and pollute the planet just a little bit more.
> 
> Now, if you grow your own vegetables and use your waste as fertilizer (which you actually can't, so don't do that, human waste is poisonous), sure, you're contributing to the circle of life. Otherwise, you really aren't - you're only adding to the already messed up climate. Good for you (and me, because I still rely on modern appliances & plumbing).
> 
> I'd also like to add that meat is in the stores because of a consumer demand. The processing and packaging facilities are a billion dollar industry who do well to have more than just an idea of feeding the population. The meat industry employs plenty of political lobbyists and funds many a campaign to keep their products moving. For example, most people believe wholeheartedly in the food pyramid and believe that meat products are the only viable source of protein and vitamins our bodies need to survive. This is incorrect. There is about the same concentration of protein in almonds than in say, a cooked steak. Sure, I have to eat more almonds (comparison chart) to get the same recommended daily serving of protein than if I ate beef on a regular basis.
> 
> On the other hand, I do take vitamin supplements, especially B12 (which helps your circulation and blood cell productions) because this is a vitamin found only in animal products. There are trace amounts of B12 in seaweed but not enough to sustain a human being. Omega-3, famously found in fish, has a much more concentrated presence in soy products though. Calcium (which facilitates healthy, strong bones) is found in a wide variety of foods, not all of them animal products. Here is a decent guideline of vitamin alternatives that vegans, vegetarians and even meat eaters should consider.
> 
> Suffice to say, I respect your opinion even if its a little misguided. Hopefully you don't feel attacked for this, that is certainly not my intention.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I don't abhor meat eaters and I don't try to change them either. If that's what they like, then more power to them. I know my dietary habits aren't necessarily for everyone and my belief system around not eating meat is for me and me alone. It's all about mutual respect, which unfortunately can't always be expected. I've had people tell me that the animals will overrun the earth if we don't eat them and I have to laugh at that. There is still natural selection. There are still predators. Deer and cows and chickens (etc) will not suddenly explode in population just because vegetarians & vegans are now the societal norm. They act as if morning traffic commutes are now going to be riddled with tigers and bears causing sheer bedlam. While it makes for a bit of comedy, its highly unlikely.
> 
> This is not to say I haven't caught flack for my eating habits over the years, but most of it has been an over the top misinformation that I can't respond to without laughing. For one, to the regular meat eater, why does it even matter to them that I don't eat the same things they do? This has always boggled my mind - it has literally zero effect on their life and their own meals, so why should it be any different for me?
> 
> I can't tolerate hunters or fisherman either, especially if its for sport. I just don't see how that can be any fun to end the life of another creature. It always makes me wonder, if you're okay with killing an animal what would be the difference in killing a human? At the end of the day, we're all made up of the same materials - flesh, bone and blood. For me, it feels like a bit of cannibalism to consume another mammal whilst being one myself.
> 
> I think what's been the best luck in dealing with a differing opinion is to just explain my stance with a bit of science. Knowledge is power, as they say, and perhaps the regular meat eater just doesn't comprehend some of the reasons behind a vegan or vegetarian choice. It might seem weird to be so optimistic when it comes to the general populace, but I feel there is little else to be done. If someone starts frothing at me over my food choices, then well, I can't guarantee I won't froth back. It's an uphill battle, truly.
> 
> More so, I think one of the biggest problems are in large cities where most areas are considered food deserts. This is to say, there is a significant lack of grocery stores that carry a wide variety of products and a far too significant number of people are forced to purchase & rely on packaged, overly processed and fast foods in order to eat. Fresh vegetables and grains are sold - if you can find them, of course - but at a ridiculous mark up that is not only unnecessary but egregiously non-inclusive. I can only speak from an American perspective, as that is where I live. But here is some interesting information on that, for those who would like to know.



Why are you not in charge of the entire world?


----------



## akabetty

Bowie said:


> Why are you not in charge of the entire world?



Because I use gifs to express my emotions haha. 

This is how I feel about politics:


----------



## Bowie

akabetty said:


> Because I use gifs to express my emotions haha.
> 
> This is how I feel about politics:



I have to agree with you on that.


----------



## Moddie

I just wanted to say I tried a veggie burger for the first time ever today and it tasted weird but oddly it was one of the best burgers I've tasted. I guess it tasted strange to me mostly because I didn't know what to expect. (Odd ingredients too, is sweet potato common in veggie burgers?) I was sorta expecting them to try and replicate the taste of meat, like they do with vegetarian sausages. Anyway, I'm definitely getting veggie burgers again.


----------



## gloomyfox

i adore this thread i love being vegan makes me feel happy and alive


----------



## epona

i've been a vegetarian for 6 years, but have to stop occasionally for periods of a few months due to diets set by doctors that i was forced to follow which always included meat
i was also vegan for about a year but it was difficult and unhealthy for me


----------



## zoetrope

Moddie said:


> I just wanted to say I tried a veggie burger for the first time ever today and it tasted weird but oddly it was one of the best burgers I've tasted. I guess it tasted strange to me mostly because I didn't know what to expect. (Odd ingredients too, is sweet potato common in veggie burgers?) I was sorta expecting them to try and replicate the taste of meat, like they do with vegetarian sausages. Anyway, I'm definitely getting veggie burgers again.



Sweet potato really isn't that common from my experiences.  Was this from a restaurant or from the grocery store?

I really don't discriminate when it comes to veggie burgers.  I love fake meaty ones just as much as ones bursting with vegetables.  I ate at my parents place a few weeks ago and my mom made some kale based burgers.  They were SO GOOD.


----------



## Moddie

zoetrope said:


> Sweet potato really isn't that common from my experiences.  Was this from a restaurant or from the grocery store?
> 
> I really don't discriminate when it comes to veggie burgers.  I love fake meaty ones just as much as ones bursting with vegetables.  I ate at my parents place a few weeks ago and my mom made some kale based burgers.  They were SO GOOD.



Restaurant but a really cheap one. It was really nice so I'm not complaining but it just seemed strange to me. The burger also had some peppers and soybeans in it. Also, I just got some veggie burgers from the supermarket and they look like fake meat ones. Obviously I haven't tried them yet, but I look forward to them. I wonder how much like meat they'll actually taste. 
I don't think I've ever tried kale.


----------



## alesha

I've been a veggie since I learnt it existed, I was 9, I'm 13 now so....4years a vegetarian (although my parents sometimes FORCE me to eat DISGUSTING meat! Yuck, meat! But I like meat chrisps and turkey ham)  I think we shouldn't kill other living animals (we ARE animals-mammals) just to EAT!! We are crazy!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

No effence, nothing personal to you, my opinion,  don't take it in.


----------



## zoetrope

Moddie said:


> Restaurant but a really cheap one. It was really nice so I'm not complaining but it just seemed strange to me. The burger also had some peppers and soybeans in it. Also, I just got some veggie burgers from the supermarket and they look like fake meat ones. Obviously I haven't tried them yet, but I look forward to them. I wonder how much like meat they'll actually taste.
> I don't think I've ever tried kale.



You're in the UK, right?  And not vegan?  If so I think Quorn is pretty prevalent there.  Their stuff is pretty "meaty" in texture and flavor but is made with eggs.  I don't know if Gardein is available but their stuff is equally good but all vegan I think.

And kale is the cruciferous plant of the gods. <3


----------



## Moddie

zoetrope said:


> You're in the UK, right?  And not vegan?  If so I think Quorn is pretty prevalent there.  Their stuff is pretty "meaty" in texture and flavor but is made with eggs.  I don't know if Gardein is available but their stuff is equally good but all vegan I think.
> 
> And kale is the cruciferous plant of the gods. <3



Yep, I'm from England, and I'm not even vegetarian. I just really like the food. (Been considering becoming one for a while though. Right now I'm sorta testing the waters, I'm a fussy eater so for a while I've been worrying I wouldn't like enough meat-free food.) I've seen Quorn stuff around and I'm 90% sure that's the brand of burgers I picked up. I've not seen Gardein before though, I'll have to keep an eye out of it. Might have to try kale too.


----------



## akabetty

zoetrope said:


> You're in the UK, right?  And not vegan?  If so I think Quorn is pretty prevalent there.  Their stuff is pretty "meaty" in texture and flavor but is made with eggs.  I don't know if Gardein is available but their stuff is equally good but all vegan I think.
> 
> And kale is the cruciferous plant of the gods. <3



Mmm, kale. I've never made kale or sweet potato veggie burgers but I am going to have to now. I've never been a fan of anything that tries to imitate meat but I have had a couple veggie burgers at restaurants that had kind of a meaty taste. There aren't a lot of vegan/vegetarian restaurants in my area (have to go the city proper) so I end up making a lot of stuff at home. 

Might have to try this at some point, because now I am craving sweet potatoes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've been pescaterian  for almost 10 years now, I made a choice in High School to change my lifestyle. I make a joke that it was because I moved to a place called Hidden Valley, you know, where vegetables are delectable? I eat hardly any fish but my dietitian said I needed to for omegas, plus I enjoy seafood now and then. PLZ don't kill me.


----------



## IslandGuy

Half vegan here. Eggs are cheap and convenient but when funds are abundant I maintain a more vegan diet.
 Been Vegetarian since November 2013. It's very difficult for me because people around here used to know me as one of the biggest carnivores in the area. Because of all those steak eating contests I took part in (and won!)during my early youth. However, the world is changing and so I felt that I too must change. 

Respect to all vegetarians in this thread.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## mahoumaki

I have been a pescetarian for about one year now and I am not planning to stop. I started to avoid meat last year because of the 40 days before easter, I wanted to see if I can live without it, and I did. I didn't include fish in my no-go list since my mom is from asia and she eats a lot of fish, which I like to, please do not judge me for my own preferences. ;w; Therefore, I am a pescetarian, not a vegetarian. I plan to be a full-fledged vegetarian soon, but I have yet to find ways to avoid both on festive events where the only options are meat or fish.

My reasons for not eating meat were that I simply couldn't bring myself to eat meat after the 40 days, lol. So I just continued. And I told my friends, my family. One friend of mine is a vegetarian and she kind of inspired me to go on and on. As I watched documentaries, the feeling to not eat meat grew inside me, but now I also feel like throwing up whenever I smell meat or have an uncooked batch in front of me. It kind of smells like death to me now, also fish. I might be exaggerating, but I certainly do not like the smell of it now.


----------



## Hai

I'm a vegetarian. Started about three/four years ago and I honestly don't think I'll ever eat meat (nor natural calf rennet nor gelatin for that matter) again.
After a few weeks of not eating meat I just started to think it's disgusting. Even though I'm a picky eater and can't eat soja, it's surprisingly easy not to eat that stuff^^


----------



## XxNicolexX

I been a vegetarian since I was 16 so 5 years


----------



## tumut

I quit last fall, I was a vegetarian for 3 years before. I eat fish, poultry, and eggs, just not red meat because It makes my stomach sick.


----------



## kelsa

i've been veg transitioning to vegan for a while now. personal stuff has prevented that final leap but i hope to get there soon.


----------



## zoetrope

I made myself a Caribbean ham inspired seitan loaf yesterday.  The recipe had me steam it and I don't think it ended up so great.  I'm used to boiling seitan when I make it.  It tasted good but the texture was really doughy and springy. Nit had the consistency of dense soggy bread. Oh well.


----------



## supercat

I've been a vegetarian for about a month now, and I don't think I'll ever go back to eating meat. I know that sounds kind of cocky but there are so many other alternatives to meat and I never feel myself craving it when I know what consequences the animals have to face for our greed.


----------



## kelsa

anyone looking for a good mayo substitute, Just Mayo is fairly cheap and it's soooo good. Tastes just like regular mayo.


----------



## nekomin

I love this thread. I've been vegetarian for almost 11 years and that's how it will stay the rest of my life, can't eat a friend!  I'm not vegan yet because our neighbours have a farm and we get eggs and milk from them. When I have time, I help them out with the farm. They love and respect their animals, they basically live for them. AND contrary to what happens with other disgusting farmers, they don't kill them for food when they are old. Sometimes, their cattle and our horses graze together in the same fields and they are best buds  I love them all to bits.
However, if I lived in the city and I didn't have a farmer market at hand, I wouldn't hesitate a second to become vegan. In fact, when I eat out, I never eat something with milk or egg.


----------



## lithiumlatte

nekomin said:


> I'm not vegan yet because our neighbours have a farm and we get eggs and milk from them. When I have time, I help them out with the farm. They love and respect their animals, they basically live for them. AND contrary to what happens with other disgusting farmers, they don't kill them for food when they are old. Sometimes, their cattle and our horses graze together in the same fields and they are best buds  I love them all to bits.
> However, if I lived in the city and I didn't have a farmer market at hand, I wouldn't hesitate a second to become vegan. In fact, when I eat out, I never eat something with milk or egg.



Awww, that must be really lovely to live next to people like that <3 Wish there were more such places. I live in the town/city so it's just about finding all the replacements I'd need before I can switch >.<


----------



## LyraVale

I love this thread. 

I've been vegan for about 3 years now. I love it, it makes me feel great, and I hope I never have to go back to eating/using non-vegan products again. 

Love of animals is my #1 reason for being vegan, but feeling healthier is a pretty awesome bonus. Personally, I thought a plant-based diet would be hard...so I put it off for most of my life. I wish I hadn't though because once I decided, it was actually a relatively easy switch. 

I just never used to eat vegetables before I went vegan...and I still don't like salad all that much. lol That's shocking to most non-vegan people I meet. 

The thing is, I like everything that goes IN a salad, just not in that particular combination. And my whole life I never thought I liked veggies, because growing up my family overcooked them and made them super mooshy. XC

But since I figured out which veggies I love and learned how to prepare them my own way to make them taste good...I'm finally getting nutrients I'd never really got before...and expanded my horizons to include veggies I'd never even considered before! So it worked out pretty nice for me! 

Ok, I can go on about this topic forever...just wanted to drop in this thread and say hi. ^_^


----------



## snapdragon

nekomin said:


> I love this thread. I've been vegetarian for almost 11 years and that's how it will stay the rest of my life, can't eat a friend!  I'm not vegan yet because our neighbours have a farm and we get eggs and milk from them. When I have time, I help them out with the farm. They love and respect their animals, they basically live for them. AND contrary to what happens with other disgusting farmers, they don't kill them for food when they are old. Sometimes, their cattle and our horses graze together in the same fields and they are best buds  I love them all to bits.
> However, if I lived in the city and I didn't have a farmer market at hand, I wouldn't hesitate a second to become vegan. In fact, when I eat out, I never eat something with milk or egg.



This is awesome! I wish I had access to something like this! On a sort of related note, I am trying to purchase products that are cruelty-free (household products, make-up, cleaning products etc.). Just another way to help out our little furry friends :>


----------



## meriwether

i have been wanting to become a vegetarian (and eventually vegan) for years now. whenever i think about what i'm eating i feel sick and queasy inside, but i just don't have enough resources where i live. i'm in a tiny town and the closest place where i can get things that i would need and alternatives is 45 minutes away. 

also, whenever i think about it and tell my parents they just tell me i'm being stupid and that animals were put on this earth to be eaten (what the heck???) and when people ask me why i want to do it, and i say because i hate eating animals and the like, they just make fun of me.


----------



## lithiumlatte

snapdragon said:


> This is awesome! I wish I had access to something like this! On a sort of related note, _I am trying to purchase products that are cruelty-free (household products, make-up, cleaning products etc.)._ Just another way to help out our little furry friends :>



Ooh, may I ask if you have any brands you'd recommend? I know that lush and simple are cruelty-free, but that's about it. ;_;


----------



## Celestefey

meriwether said:


> i have been wanting to become a vegetarian (and eventually vegan) for years now. whenever i think about what i'm eating i feel sick and queasy inside, but i just don't have enough resources where i live. i'm in a tiny town and the closest place where i can get things that i would need and alternatives is 45 minutes away.
> 
> also, whenever i think about it and tell my parents they just tell me i'm being stupid and that animals were put on this earth to be eaten (what the heck???) and when people ask me why i want to do it, and i say because i hate eating animals and the like, they just make fun of me.



Same here! I've constantly thought about becoming vegetarian for practically all my life. To be honest, I do think it is cruel because of the way a lot of animals get treated when they're used for meat, and in fact I refuse to eat certain meat (lamb and rabbit), because it actually makes me really upset. xD Also, I don't really enjoy eating meat much either... The only meat I eat tends to be the meat that's bad for you. ): I've been meaning to try and eat more healthily too so I'm hoping if I do one day transition into being a vegetarian, I'll feel better knowing I'm not eating meat off of animals that have been treated cruelly, and I'll feel... Healthier, knowing I'm NOT eating the bad meat. xD But to be honest, I just feel like I'm going to be a pain for my parents and stuff because I don't eat meat, so they're going to struggle to know what to buy or make me for dinner every night, or complain about me being fussy. I guess I should look online and have a look and see some sorts of meals I'd like, but yeah.


----------



## nekomin

Have you tried Shiro and Nyx? Both brands have the cruelty free bunny tag :> 
Shiro is kinda new I guess, I know them thanks to an American friend of mine who gave me one of their lovely blushes. The color ir really vivid, I like it.


----------



## carlaeleni

Celestefey said:


> Same here! I've constantly thought about becoming vegetarian for practically all my life. To be honest, I do think it is cruel because of the way a lot of animals get treated when they're used for meat, and in fact I refuse to eat certain meat (lamb and rabbit), because it actually makes me really upset. xD Also, I don't really enjoy eating meat much either... The only meat I eat tends to be the meat that's bad for you. ): I've been meaning to try and eat more healthily too so I'm hoping if I do one day transition into being a vegetarian, I'll feel better knowing I'm not eating meat off of animals that have been treated cruelly, and I'll feel... Healthier, knowing I'm NOT eating the bad meat. xD But to be honest, I just feel like I'm going to be a pain for my parents and stuff because I don't eat meat, so they're going to struggle to know what to buy or make me for dinner every night, or complain about me being fussy. I guess I should look online and have a look and see some sorts of meals I'd like, but yeah.



Hey fellow Karl-lover!! I was just like you, my worst fear was telling my parents because they literally have meat in every meal...I didn't wanna offend them (by refusing their cooking) or be an inconvenience to them. I also thought being a veggie would be really difficult, but it really isn't! My parents were surprised but accepting, and at first I just swapped out meat for fake meat like Quorn, and that meant I could still have the same meals as my family but with a meat alternative. I promise it's a lot easier than you think, and I'm much happier now knowing that my beliefs and actions are aligned


----------



## LyraVale

meriwether said:


> i have been wanting to become a vegetarian (and eventually vegan) for years now. whenever i think about what i'm eating i feel sick and queasy inside, but i just don't have enough resources where i live. i'm in a tiny town and the closest place where i can get things that i would need and alternatives is 45 minutes away.
> 
> also, whenever i think about it and tell my parents they just tell me i'm being stupid and that animals were put on this earth to be eaten (what the heck???) and when people ask me why i want to do it, and i say because i hate eating animals and the like, they just make fun of me.



Aw, I'm sorry that your parents don't support your beliefs. It's hard when that happens. 

May I suggest what worked for me? Instead of focusing on what you don't want to eat, maybe talk to them about what you WOULD like to eat. Parents usually worry about you getting enough nutritional foods.

I'm sure your parents would be happier if you told them you'd like to eat more plant based foods (fruits, vegetables, beans, nut/seeds if you're not allergic). Just start adding those, they are healthy for you, and I'm sure your parents will appreciate that you're making an effort to go about things in a mature and healthy-minded way.

Eventually, they might see how you can replace animal-based foods with plant-based foods entirely. 

Also, don't worry about being perfect. We're all human. All we can do is try. Maybe sometimes, if you have a choice for that particular meal, eat a little less meat, and replace it with something plant-based when you can. Like at a buffet/restaurant or a meal you buy at work/school, etc. 

Every time you can make that choice, you can feel a little closer to your goal. Again, it's not an all or nothing situation. Just do your best. 

Also, there are a lot of online places you can get food supplies shipped to your home. International and farmers markets, co-ops, and smaller grocers, even some big chains like Target, carry a lot of "vegan" foods (basically simple whole foods like fruits, veggies, grains, beans, non-dairy milk, etc.) You'd be surprised. 

I hope I was helpful. Message me if you'd like to discuss more. Best of luck to you.


----------



## meriwether

LyraVale said:


> Aw, I'm sorry that your parents don't support your beliefs. It's hard when that happens.
> 
> May I suggest what worked for me? Instead of focusing on what you don't want to eat, maybe talk to them about what you WOULD like to eat. Parents usually worry about you getting enough nutritional foods.
> 
> I'm sure your parents would be happier if you told them you'd like to eat more plant based foods (fruits, vegetables, beans, nut/seeds if you're not allergic). Just start adding those, they are healthy for you, and I'm sure your parents will appreciate that you're making an effort to go about things in a mature and healthy-minded way.
> 
> Eventually, they might see how you can replace animal-based foods with plant-based foods entirely.
> 
> Also, don't worry about being perfect. We're all human. All we can do is try. Maybe sometimes, if you have a choice for that particular meal, eat a little less meat, and replace it with something plant-based when you can. Like at a buffet/restaurant or a meal you buy at work/school, etc.
> 
> Every time you can make that choice, you can feel a little closer to your goal. Again, it's not an all or nothing situation. Just do your best.
> 
> Also, there are a lot of online places you can get food supplies shipped to your home. International and farmers markets, co-ops, and smaller grocers, even some big chains like Target, carry a lot of "vegan" foods (basically simple whole foods like fruits, veggies, grains, beans, non-dairy milk, etc.) You'd be surprised.
> 
> I hope I was helpful. Message me if you'd like to discuss more. Best of luck to you.



yeah i guess i'm going to have to talk to them again, and just ask them to accept it. i can get the groceries and everything myself, and of course it's not like i'm going to cook complex meals every night or anything (pfffft) and i can still eat pasta and all of that

i think i'm going to slowly transition, like start by cutting out red meats for a week or two, then poultry and fish. luckily i'm not attached to any kind of meat so i really don't think it will be too hard. it could be though lol it's different for different people.

and you're right, my mom has mentioned that she's worried i won't get enough protein, but there are plenty of foods i can get with protein, so i don't think that would be a problem. if anything, i'll be much healthier as long as i don't just eat junk food 24/7. i like fruits and veggies a lot anyway!

an online place  what a good idea..!! thank you so much for all your help and wisdom!


----------



## Bowie

Today I watched a video PETA had posted on Facebook. The video depicted a slaughterhouse. Now, I know I was kinda asking for it by watching, but it really puts things into perspective. I realise how awful the world actually is. I seen a cow clinging to life, its head barely attached to its body, blood all over. It truly makes me sick when I see people making fun of us vegans and vegetarians. This is exactly what we fight to end and everybody acts like it's irrelevant and only humans matter. I just get so tired of having to put up with it. I want to make a difference and change things, because things are dying. It's reality and something has to be done to stop it.

We can live without meat entirely. We haven't always been able to do that, but now we can, and there's no excuse whatsoever to continue with it, and you can't convince me that their taste is worth what they go through. Watch more than four seconds of one of those videos and you'll know what I'm talking about. I just needed to get this off my chest because it upsets me and I think it's one of the biggest issues in the world. It's just hard for me to accept the fact these things live so miserably, and their destiny is to die and end up in some shop, in a plastic container. Hell, I think, comes from the point of view of creatures humans have power over like that.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Bowie said:


> -snip-



Couldn't agree with you more bowie! I first saw videos like that when I was 11 or so. It's no wonder I became vegetarian at 12 ha.  I'd only like to add that there are a couple of excuses, one being expenses. I have a couple of friends that would very much like to be vegetarian or vegan, but they genuinely couldn't afford to.


----------



## zoetrope

LyraVale said:


> Every time you can make that choice, you can feel a little closer to your goal. Again, it's not an all or nothing situation. Just do your best.



Exactly.  Lifestyle changes like this are marathons, not sprints.  It can be difficult when things outside of your control (i.e. parents) are hindering your progress but don't let it get you down.  Do what feels comfortable, transition as slowly as you like and don't let others judge you for the dietary changes (or I guess lack thereof) that you are going through.  People usually realize that making fun of someone for being different isn't much fun if the person doesn't rise to their taunt.

Good luck.  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Bowie

lithiumlatte said:


> Couldn't agree with you more bowie! I first saw videos like that when I was 11 or so. It's no wonder I became vegetarian at 12 ha.  I'd only like to add that there are a couple of excuses, one being expenses. I have a couple of friends that would very much like to be vegetarian or vegan, but they genuinely couldn't afford to.



Oh, yes. I wasn't really thinking straight, was I? Things like that are an exception, though I wish I could think of a way everyone could be vegan.


----------



## Mercedes

I have to say I respect you guys. I'm such a picky eater I could never be a vegan. 
But. I think how you guys eat and stuff is pretty rad.


----------



## LyraVale

lithiumlatte said:


> Couldn't agree with you more bowie! I first saw videos like that when I was 11 or so. It's no wonder I became vegetarian at 12 ha.  I'd only like to add that there are a couple of excuses, one being expenses. I have a couple of friends that would very much like to be vegetarian or vegan, but they genuinely couldn't afford to.



On that point, I don't completely agree. Yes, processed vegan foods can be pretty expensive. And that does make it harder in a way. Sometimes though, you are getting good quality ingredients that justify the price, so if you can afford it, then it's not a waste of money.

I try to eat them sparingly though, because money aside, processed/freezer/junk food is usually not that nutritional-they still tend to be packed with sugar, salt, unhealthy oils and additives...and honestly if I can make something similar myself, cheaper and healthier then I try to do that. 

Foods that most people eat, like beans/legumes, whole grains, fruits, veggies, etc...they're usually not expensive. We just don't have a slab of meat next to it on our plates. So it shouldn't really be any different from grocery shopping as an omnivore, minus the cost of animal products.  

Plus omnivore foods tend to be cheaper because someone else is paying the price somewhere else. Whether it's the animals, the farmer or factory workers, the shop employees, outsourcing, etc...they pay the price so the consumer can get a bargain.

And cheap filler ingredients, hormones, GMO's, antibiotics, dyes, etc. also keep prices down.

Having said that, I honestly don't know if EVERYONE can be vegetarian/vegan. I had my own excuses why I didn't try to be vegan sooner in life. So I try not to judge anyone for their choices, since I don't like being judged myself.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I've seen many many vegan foods that are just mouth watering. I've thought of trying to be vegetarian or vegan the only problem I have is that I don't enjoy/like the taste of vegetables so what am I going to live off. Solar energy? :'D haha


----------



## Bowie

Frances-Simoun said:


> I've seen many many vegan foods that are just mouth watering. I've thought of trying to be vegetarian or vegan the only problem I have is that I don't enjoy/like the taste of vegetables so what am I going to live off. Solar energy? :'D haha



It's actually a common misconception that us vegans and vegetarians eat rabbit food. Yes, we eat slightly healthier, but where I am we can eat fake meat, which is basically the same except there's no real meat in it. Trust me, some of us hardly ever eat as healthy as you're thinking.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Bowie said:


> It's actually a common misconception that us vegans and vegetarians eat rabbit food. Yes, we eat slightly healthier, but where I am we can eat fake meat, which is basically the same except there's no real meat in it. Trust me, some of us hardly ever eat as healthy as you're thinking.



Well yes I know, my best friend is Vegan thus why i think the food looks yummie, but what exactly can be incorporated into my daily meals without involving vegetables, since I hate them


----------



## Bowie

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well yes I know, my best friend is Vegan thus why i think the food looks yummie, but what exactly can be incorporated into my daily meals without involving vegetables, since I hate them



I'm not that big a fan of certain vegetables either, but you can't even taste most of them or even see them.


----------



## LyraVale

Frances-Simoun said:


> Well yes I know, my best friend is Vegan thus why i think the food looks yummie, but what exactly can be incorporated into my daily meals without involving vegetables, since I hate them



Well, there's other thing you can eat other than vegetables, but yeah they are a big part of eating healthy as a vegan/vegetarian.

I thought I hated veggies my WHOLE life. But when I went vegan I tried different vegetables than I'd ever had before (like artichoke, asparagus, beets, corn, potatoes, endive, etc)...you'd be surprised how delish some of those are. I love them now. 

Also how you prepare them makes a difference. I prefer lightly steamed or raw, crunchy veggies. But other people like them really well-done. You may just not like the texture of them if they're cooked a certain way.

Plus there are sauces and different toppings you can try that really can add to the flavor. 

Honestly, I NEVER thought I would say this, but now I love vegetables. I don't love them all...but there are enough I love that I can be satisfied with good food. And if I don't love something, like turnips, I just smoosh it into mashed potatoes, and I don't even know it's there.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## doggaroo

I highly reccommend that you all (vegan or not) check out Chocolate Covered Katie's blog.  She is 100% vegan and has a recipe (mostly dessert and breakfast food) blog full of healthy treats!  Here are some of my favorites:

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2011/05/31/deep-dish-cookie-pie/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2011/05/23/want-to-eat-an-entire-bowl-of-cookie-dough/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2011/10/30/hot-apple-crumble-bars/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2011/06/20/cheesecake-pancakes/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2013/04/11/secretly-healthy-cappuccino-cloud-cheesecake/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2013/03/01/cream-cheese-stuffed-coffee-cake/

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2012/10/22/breakfast-cookie-dough/


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## LyraVale

bump


----------



## Hulaette

Whats the differance between a vegan and a Vegeterian?


----------



## Ragdoll

Geekaloompa said:


> Whats the differance between a vegan and a Vegeterian?



from my knowledge.....
mostly, vegetarians do not eat meat or fish and are ok with using products that come from animals

vegans do not eat/use anything that derive from animals like for example they do not drink cow milk or use leather coats in addition to not eating meat.

someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## hemming1996

Veganism is like a stricter version of vegetarianism. Vegans don't eat any animal products at all whereas vegetarians don't eat any meat (some vegetarians eat chicken and fish but I'm not sure they would be true vegetarians).


----------



## Hulaette

Ah, that is interesting. I am trying to eat more leafy greens but I am a carnivore.


----------



## Clara Oswald

I've been vegetarian for around 6 years (since I was 9 or 10). I became vegetarian with a friend as we both share the same views on practically everything including animal rights. I wasn't the biggest fan of meat before and I preferred the vegetarian food my aunt would cook for us when we visited so becoming vegetarian was pretty easy for me. I might try to become vegan later in life but my family is against it, especially as I'm not fully grown yet. I don't really know if it's true but I don't want to mess anything up. 

One question I have is, is being vegan cheaper or more expensive than being vege? A lot of people have told me being vege is good at uni as it's cheaper but I'm wondering about vegan too as uni would be the time I would try become vegan


----------



## carlaeleni

Clara Oswald said:


> I've been vegetarian for around 6 years (since I was 9 or 10). I became vegetarian with a friend as we both share the same views on practically everything including animal rights. I wasn't the biggest fan of meat before and I preferred the vegetarian food my aunt would cook for us when we visited so becoming vegetarian was pretty easy for me. I might try to become vegan later in life but my family is against it, especially as I'm not fully grown yet. I don't really know if it's true but I don't want to mess anything up.
> 
> One question I have is, is being vegan cheaper or more expensive than being vege? A lot of people have told me being vege is good at uni as it's cheaper but I'm wondering about vegan too as uni would be the time I would try become vegan



In my opinion being vegan is probably a little more expensive, but it all depends on what you like to eat! Typically though, you need to spend more on fruit and vegetables since that's what you'll probably be eating most. Grains, pasta and stuff are pretty cheap though so it's not too bad!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I made the best homemade falafel the other day. SUPER AMAZING. I am going to have to continue to make them, I even made the tzatziki sauce to accompany it. MMm, and my non-vege family loved them too!


----------



## Peebers

Have any of you guys tried Oatly?? Was it good? ;v; 

I saw it the other day and I wanted to try it, but omg it was expensive af


----------



## hemming1996

I'm not vegan but I've tried oatly, I think its bland personally but its not that different to milk, I suggest trying other milk alternatives though.


----------



## Peebers

hemming1996 said:


> I'm not vegan but I've tried oatly, I think its bland personally but its not that different to milk, I suggest trying other milk alternatives though.



Oh okay, thank you!


----------



## Pharaoh

I don't have an issue with what people eat or what I eat, I eat what tastes good. I don't have any stances whatsoever. I prefer to stay with fish and chicken if I AM going to eat meat. I have a lot of coworkers who are either vegetarian or vegan and they find a lot of really cool restaurants that cater to their diets. I will say that a lot of the recipes seem very creative and delicious, though I've only had a few here and there. Someone was telling me about a cheese made out of plants.


----------



## Bowie

Somebody recently anonymously referred to this thread as the "cancer of TBT" and I'd just like to explain the concept of this thread further so that person isn't as confused anymore.

All right, to be a vegan or vegetarian is to either abstain completely from meat (sometimes all products made utilising animals) or certain types of meat. Everyone has their own definition of it, but it is certainly not cancer. Anonymous negative expression is cowardly.


----------



## himeki

To be honest, I'm not a vegan or a vegetarian myself, but I respect that some people don't want to eat animal products and that's their decision, not mine.
However, if you try and convert me to be a vegetarian or vegan, I don't like it.



Spoiler



I love me a good roast chicken or chicken wings mm


----------



## Stalfos

I'd like to become a vegan/vegetarian or, atleast, cut down on my meat consumption. I believe that eating meat is wrong but I still do it - and it tastes sooo good. This is quite a dilemma for me. My girlfriend isn't really helping since she refuses to eat anything green. I'd love for us to be able to have a vegan day each week.

Help me.


----------



## cheezyfries

i want to be a pescetarian because i think i can live without all meat besides maybe bacon and chick fil a, but my parents are extremly unsupportive of it and believe that i should do it when i'm 25 or something. it could be because i have a small stature and tend to have a small appetite


----------



## Bowie

Stalfos said:


> I'd like to become a vegan/vegetarian or, atleast, cut down on my meat consumption. I believe that eating meat is wrong but I still do it - and it tastes sooo good. This is quite a dilemma for me. My girlfriend isn't really helping since she refuses to eat anything green. I'd love for us to be able to have a vegan day each week.
> 
> Help me.



The taste is what I think pushes people away the most. Vegans don't just eat greens, you know. I mean, there is always fake meat. It looks slightly more appealing. A vegan day every week sounds like a good plan, if you intend to give it a shot. Good luck convincing your partner!


----------



## himeki

Eh, I kinda disagree with fake meat. By eating fake meat as a vegetarian, it kinda means you accept that meat is eaten :/

But hey, you think what you want to think XD


----------



## Sanaki

MayorEvvie said:


> Eh, I kinda disagree with fake meat. By eating fake meat as a vegetarian, it kinda means you accept that meat is eaten :/
> 
> But hey, you think what you want to think XD



But it also means that you are spreading the idea that you can be cruelty free without eating the real meat.


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## ams

Ooohh I'm a vegetarian! I personally don't think it's wrong to eat meat, but I am against factory farming. I have lots of friends who have similar values to me but they eat meat that their families hunt or buy from local farms rather than abstaining completely.

Strangely though since I've been vegetarian for many years, meat has stopped appealing to me. I've actually tried eating it again since, and my body seems to have forgotten how to digest it  That's ok though I'm happy being a rice & beans kinda gal!


----------



## Tessie

I typically eat vegan, but I do so for health reasons mainly. When done properly, a vegan diet has so many health benefits. 


If anyone wants to become a vegan and is worried what to eat, it's quite easy. I have a separate instagram (not my main one) where I like to document what I eat. It's mainly vegan, but occasionally I'll post some animal products. 

https://instagram.com/healthytessie/


----------



## LyraVale

ams said:


> Ooohh I'm a vegetarian! I personally don't think it's wrong to eat meat, but I am against factory farming. I have lots of friends who have similar values to me but they eat meat that their families hunt or buy from local farms rather than abstaining completely.
> 
> Strangely though since I've been vegetarian for many years, meat has stopped appealing to me. I've actually tried eating it again since, and my body seems to have forgotten how to digest it  That's ok though I'm happy being a rice & beans kinda gal!



I kinda agree with you, because seeing the factory farming is what finally made me go vegan. But yeah, you get used to it, so it becomes hard to think about even enjoying meat again.

Like I try to be somewhat flexible when I go out to eat with friends and family, cuz it's hard in non-vegan restaurants to find something to eat. I say, ok, I'll just choose something vegetarian, but not necessarily worry that it's not vegan. But then I don't find myself really enjoying it. :c 

Also, my bf went vegan with me, and one time he was like, ooh I want to have that flan (we were at a party). He took one bite and gagged. It was funny, because he's not as strict as me, but he said he tasted the eggs in it, and it grossed him out for some reason.


----------



## Ashtot

yes i am vegan so i only eat chicken once a month it is really good for you


----------



## momoi

i'm a vegetarian and i have been my whole life! i've never had meat and i am very healthy, and i don't wish to try it anytime soon. it's pretty interesting to be in a place where there's so many people like me! there's only a couple vegetarians in my school and besides my dad, none in my family which kind of sucks (makes family dinners esp around holidays hard).


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## gpiggy2

I'm currently trying to figure out how to tell my parents I want to go vegan. I've already been gradually adding more vegan foods to our shopping list and trying to eat vegan when I have control over my food, so it won't be too hard for me to eat vegan (I'm doing it for the ethics primarily), just to convince my parents I'll eat enough and get the right vitamins and stuff. If anyone has advice on telling your parents you want to be vegan it would be appreciated!


----------



## Beige

Stalfos said:


> I'd like to become a vegan/vegetarian or, atleast, cut down on my meat consumption. I believe that eating meat is wrong but I still do it - and it tastes sooo good. This is quite a dilemma for me. My girlfriend isn't really helping since she refuses to eat anything green. I'd love for us to be able to have a vegan day each week.
> 
> Help me.



this may be a late reply but i'm a vegetarian who looooves meat! i used to eat it constantly. but then i decided i couldn't live with the guilt anymore and very suddenly went vegetarian. what helped me a ton was quorn (fake meat) because it tastes almost exactly like it, seriously. the burgers and chicken nuggets and things all taste real, just softer. i don't eat any vegetables myself which is why i dont think i could go vegan at any point. also, if you just tell everyone about how you're a vegetarian, it then makes the thought of slipping up and going back to eating animals too embarrassing to go through with! lmao

even if you end up just cutting down and not fully going veggie just yet that's also great too. some people prefer to ease into new diets but even if you don't you're still helping out. a lot of vegans and vegetarians are really harsh to eachother if they slip up at all and it's ridiculous because it scares people out of even trying. maybe you could just save meat for special occasions or treats?


----------



## LyraVale

gpiggy2 said:


> I'm currently trying to figure out how to tell my parents I want to go vegan. I've already been gradually adding more vegan foods to our shopping list and trying to eat vegan when I have control over my food, so it won't be too hard for me to eat vegan (I'm doing it for the ethics primarily), just to convince my parents I'll eat enough and get the right vitamins and stuff. If anyone has advice on telling your parents you want to be vegan it would be appreciated!



I would suggest getting books (they even have many at the library) or doing research online, and showing them that you are serious about making healthy choices still. That's what parents worry about the most, their children's well-being. 

I'm also vegan mainly for ethical reasons, and I get very annoyed when some people think I'm just being overly sensitive, etc. It's unfortunately how some people in society see ethical vegans and vegetarians. The best way to deal with it, I think, is to just do your research, and show them that it's a well thought out decision. 

Anyway, do what you need to in order to enjoy your life and the food you eat. I'm sure you'll find what works best for you. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beige said:


> this may be a late reply but i'm a vegetarian who looooves meat! i used to eat it constantly. but then i decided i couldn't live with the guilt anymore and very suddenly went vegetarian. what helped me a ton was quorn (fake meat) because it tastes almost exactly like it, seriously. the burgers and chicken nuggets and things all taste real, just softer. i don't eat any vegetables myself which is why i dont think i could go vegan at any point. also, if you just tell everyone about how you're a vegetarian, it then makes the thought of slipping up and going back to eating animals too embarrassing to go through with! lmao
> 
> even if you end up just cutting down and not fully going veggie just yet that's also great too. some people prefer to ease into new diets but even if you don't you're still helping out. a lot of vegans and vegetarians are really harsh to eachother if they slip up at all and it's ridiculous because it scares people out of even trying. maybe you could just save meat for special occasions or treats?



I totally agree with you. 

I only ever really ate chicken, beef, and fish...and by the time I went vegan, I was pretty tired of eating those. So it wasn't hard to give up. But then I was also used to them, and didn't know what else to eat really.

And I'm not gonna lie, meat alternatives do help a lot sometimes, just for adding a certain texture and variety to veggie dishes. 

Also, I used to hate veggies too. My whole life. Until I learned how to make veggies how I like. Now I love them! It's so weird...your body adjusts and you start to really enjoy the way they make you feel. Hard to explain, and you wouldn't believe it until you experience it. 

I just want to add that Quorn is vegetarian (I think it still has eggs or milk or something in it). I've never had it, so I can't say how good it is. But I love Gardein, which is vegan, and they have so many options, including "chicken" nugget-type food. Pretty much anything nowadays has a meat substitute version (bacon, cheese, pizza, mayo, roast, burger, etc.).


----------



## gpiggy2

LyraVale said:


> I would suggest getting books (they even have many at the library) or doing research online, and showing them that you are serious about making healthy choices still. That's what parents worry about the most, their children's well-being.
> 
> I'm also vegan mainly for ethical reasons, and I get very annoyed when some people think I'm just being overly sensitive, etc. It's unfortunately how some people in society see ethical vegans and vegetarians. The best way to deal with it, I think, is to just do your research, and show them that it's a well thought out decision.
> 
> Anyway, do what you need to in order to enjoy your life and the food you eat. I'm sure you'll find what works best for you. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you :3
Click to expand...


----------



## Isabella

I went back to being vegetarian around March. I took a break for a year or so before that, forgot why. Guess I got tired of cravings or something but I decided to try it again for a few reasons. cooking can be fun sometimes. I started feeling bleh about eating animals again (mostly chicken and bacon, occasionally beef).


----------



## Quagsire.

I started being vegetarian about 3 years ago? I chose myself and then my sister and mum became vegetarian not long after.
I've always loved any animals, any at all, and felt that it was not right to eat them when I could eat many other things without an animal suffering. 

I also found out that being around meat makes me feel sick, especially when it's still raw.


----------



## LyraVale

Quagsire. said:


> I started being vegetarian about 3 years ago? I chose myself and then my sister and mum became vegetarian not long after.
> I've always loved any animals, any at all, and felt that it was not right to eat them when I could eat many other things without an animal suffering.
> 
> I also found out that being around meat makes me feel sick, especially when it's still raw.



Aw that's so cool that your family did it too! My bf and I went vegan together, and it was definitely an advantage, since we could make meals together, instead of eating different things.

But now we've decided to separate (but we're still friends of course  )...and I'm a little concerned about how it's going to be to date in the future. I'm not even ready to date, but I definitely have to figure out if I would be ok dating someone who wasn't a vegetarian/vegan. It's going to be interesting...


----------



## ams

I'm sort of curious what made everyone else make the choice to become vegetarian. For me...



Spoiler: maybe too gross for some people?



I was in high school and had to dissect a pig fetus for biology class. I think that made me look at animals really differently. I mean I actually held this baby pig's tiny little heart in my hand. How could I be ok with throwing away a life like that for a meal I could get elsewhere? It just made the source of my food so much more real for me.


----------



## Bowie

ams said:


> I'm sort of curious what made everyone else make the choice to become vegetarian. For me...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe too gross for some people?
> 
> 
> 
> I was in high school and had to dissect a pig fetus for biology class. I think that made me look at animals really differently. I mean I actually held this baby pig's tiny little heart in my hand. How could I be ok with throwing away a life like that for a meal I could get elsewhere? It just made the source of my food so much more real for me.



Well, I've been a vegan since I can remember. It's just that, now that I'm older, I understand why being vegan is so important and I definitely wouldn't change that or even try meat. The reason I keep away from it is simply because I don't think it's right. I don't think it's fair to use other living creatures for such purposes and I just couldn't bring myself to contribute to that industry. It goes against everything I believe in.


----------



## erikaeliseh

my dad is a vegetarian, hes anemic though so he has to eat fish, but im also anemic so sadly im not allowed to be a vegetarian. though one day i will be, im sure. i dont think i have the willpower to go full vegan though, but im quite passionate about animal rights, so who knows, it could be in the cards someday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also another thing that makes me contemplate becoming vegan/vegetarian is that people say "humans were designed to eat meat, ect ect" but i think that weve evolved in so many other ways, meat was a means of survival back in the day, food was scarce, but these days its not at all. We have access to so many things, meat is mostly only eaten for the taste.


----------



## Esphas

i was vegetarian once


----------



## mintellect

I tried being a peskiterian (probably didn't spell it right, it's a person who doesn't eat meat except fish) once. I failed.

Tbh now I don't eat really any meat besides occasional shrimp which is fish so I could probably try again if I wanted.


----------



## zoetrope

I originally became vegetarian to impress a girl in high school. It didn't work.


----------



## piichinu

do you have to like vegetables a lot to be a vegetarian?? like what healthy food do you guys eat besides fruit & vegetables? does that mean you only get plant protein?


----------



## zoetrope

piimisu said:


> do you have to like vegetables a lot to be a vegetarian?? like what healthy food do you guys eat besides fruit & vegetables? does that mean you only get plant protein?



To an extent.  Ovo-lacto veggies can get protein from eggs and dairy products.  Vegans are more restricted but really not.  Protein is in soy, beans, quinoa, oatmeal, peanuts, a bunch of vegetables like broccoli or leafy greens, etc.

You would be amazed at what you can make with just vegetables!


----------



## erikaeliseh

i hear vegans feel amazing, is that true? as in health-wise, my friend is vegan and always says she feels totally different


----------



## hemming1996

Being a vegan does not mean that you are more healthy than a non vegan person. As long as you get enough protein it can be just as or even more healthy.

There's a lot of vegetarian/vegan protein sources:
Chia
Quinoa
Soy
Quorn (meat... But without meat? It's delicious, but probably not for vegans as its mixed with egg whites)
Lentils
Cottage Cheese
Greek Yogurt
Peanut butter 

As you can see they aren't all plant proteins


----------



## shunishu

don't know if this was posted already
it's only indirectly about veganism, since it's for animal rights and against animal cruelty especially in food consumption. but it's message is rather universal and beautiful, so thought i'd post it here too.
they are vegans too.
it's a german song, but has subtitles so no worries


----------



## Bowie

shunishu said:


> don't know if this was posted already
> it's only indirectly about veganism, since it's for animal rights and against animal cruelty especially in food consumption. but it's message is rather universal and beautiful, so thought i'd post it here too.
> they are vegans too.
> it's a german song, but has subtitles so no worries



I really enjoyed that! It makes me happy to see there are still people out there who care.


----------



## kaitastrophe

I'm nowhere NEAR a vegetarian, (in fact, you can call me a carnivore huehuehue) but ive been thinking about it. The only thing is that i'm a very, VERY picky eater >u<


----------



## Jake

Does anyone have any good tofu/quorn/whatever recipes that are easy to cook?
I usually just fry up some up with mushrooms and then add some garlic, herbs and butter and maybe some onion and eat that, but I'm looking for something else for a change that's also tasty

Also pls rly easy to cook coz I'm rly bad at cooking ((((((


----------



## shunishu

Jake. said:


> Does anyone have any good tofu/quorn/whatever recipes that are easy to cook?
> I usually just fry up some up with mushrooms and then add some garlic, herbs and butter and maybe some onion and eat that, but I'm looking for something else for a change that's also tasty
> 
> Also pls rly easy to cook coz I'm rly bad at cooking ((((((



http://www.theppk.com/2013/10/rosemary-chocolate-chip-cookies-video/  they have other recipes too 
http://www.theppk.com/recipes/
acozykitchen.com   <-- lots of amazing ideas, not all vegan but you can easily adjust or just be inspired, anyway fave food blog


----------



## Jake

shunishu said:


> http://www.theppk.com/2013/10/rosemary-chocolate-chip-cookies-video/  they have other recipes too
> http://www.theppk.com/recipes/
> acozykitchen.com   <-- lots of amazing ideas, not all vegan but you can easily adjust or just be inspired, anyway fave food blog


Thank. Doesn't really matter if they're not vegan coz I'm not vegan I just really love vegan food lol


----------



## shunishu

you're welcome


----------



## Mango

im a vegetarian and i have been since i was 7!!


----------



## laurakinney

i've been a vegetarian for 8 yrs
i just recently started becoming a vegan too ^u^

i loooove black bean burgers literally my favorite vegetarian/vegan food lol c:


----------



## shunishu

black beans are awesome ^^


----------



## Garrus

yay more love for vegetarians/vegans

i'm a vegan myself c:​


----------



## zoetrope

I thought this could use a bump.  What has everyone been eating recently?


----------



## Mairmalade

I rarely eat meat because I admire the purity of going without. Plus some of the best dishes I've ever eaten were vegetarian. There's so many tasty superfoods <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm a vegetarian, I couldn't deal with the guilt of eating animals. I can't bring myself to hurt them, I love animals much more then humans. Dream is to be a vegan but I don't see that happening till I move out. :3


----------



## Ellenlincolnhale88

Vegetariance since I am born. It just feel proud of myself to stay vegetarian. I just not like eating animals.


----------



## milkday

not a vegetarian but I have huuuuge respect for you guys  I'd become a vegetarian only I don't eat much anyway so...


----------



## GalacticGhost

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> not a vegetarian but I have huuuuge respect for you guys  I'd become a vegetarian only I don't eat much anyway so...



I'm not a vegetarian/vegan either but I also have quite a bit of respect for people who are. I'd try becoming a vegetarian if I knew how to get all the important stuff you get from eating meat, like proteins and stuff, without actually eating meat. I also wouldn't try doing it until I'm living on my own because I don't want my mum to have to cook seperate meals for me because of me refusing to eat something.


----------



## Bowie

I'm glad this thread is back up!

Does anyone know if McDonald's milkshakes are suitable for vegans? I've been having them for a while now but I only just thought about what they might have in.


----------



## Chicken Tender

Bowie said:


> I'm glad this thread is back up!
> 
> Does anyone know if McDonald's milkshakes are suitable for vegans? I've been having them for a while now but I only just thought about what they might have in.



No.. they contain milk, sorry

I've also been considering switching to a vegan/vegetarian diet. A couple years back I was on a gluten free/vegan diet for health reasons but once I started to get better I completely dropped it. It's not that i didn't enjoy vegan options, I love them actually, I rarely eat meat in my diet now anyway (huge fan of fruits of veggies) it was just really hard for me to give up things like pizza/cookies/chips etc because I've never had to restrict myself on a diet before I was sick. I have lots of vegan friends so I'm pretty aware of the ways of the meat & dairy industry but it still hasn't been enough of a push for me to really switch back.
Maybe one day I'll be able to do it :c


----------



## Titi

*Raises hand* Vegan here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I'm glad this thread is back up!
> 
> Does anyone know if McDonald's milkshakes are suitable for vegans? I've been having them for a while now but I only just thought about what they might have in.



Unless you're asking for soy or oat milk they're not since they're obviously MILKshakes.
IDK about Mc D, but I go to Starbucks regularly and you can ask for soy, oat or almond milk and no cream for vegan options.


----------



## Mariah

Chicken Tender said:


> No.. they contain milk, sorry
> 
> I've also been considering switching to a vegan/vegetarian diet. A couple years back I was on a gluten free/vegan diet for health reasons but once I started to get better I completely dropped it. It's not that i didn't enjoy vegan options, I love them actually, I rarely eat meat in my diet now anyway (huge fan of fruits of veggies) it was just really hard for me to give up things like pizza/cookies/chips etc because I've never had to restrict myself on a diet before I was sick. I have lots of vegan friends so I'm pretty aware of the ways of the meat & dairy industry but it still hasn't been enough of a push for me to really switch back.
> Maybe one day I'll be able to do it :c


But there are vegan pizzas, cookies, chips, etc. You can find vegan versions of anything and most don't taste horrible.


----------



## Toadette

My husband and I have been vegetarians for years now and I wouldn't go back either!


----------



## Nightmares

I've been pollo-vegetarian for over 6 months now :3


----------



## cornimer

I'm a pesceterian and have been one for about 3 years.  So I'm almost a vegetarian!  I also don't eat a lot if dairy.  I really enjoy this lifestyle and definitely do not plan on eating red meat or poultry ever again.


----------



## Sona

For the vegans who like Pumpkin Spice Latte's, even if you ask for soy or oat milk, the pumpkin spice mix contains condensed milk. Just fyi~


----------



## Titi

Rei Parfait said:


> For the vegans who like Pumpkin Spice Latte's, even if you ask for soy or oat milk, the pumpkin spice mix contains condensed milk. Just fyi~



Welp, I guess I just lost my vegan powers.


----------



## Isabella

L CocoaBean said:


> I've been pollo-vegetarian for over 6 months now :3



that is such a contradictory term.


----------



## Bowie

Has anyone else noticed the amount of vegan/vegetarian threads that have been popping up recently? Not that I'm complaining. One more vegan in the world is a wonderful thing! Just to remind you guys of all the good you are doing, vegetarians save approximately over 100 lives per year, and vegans save even more! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chicken Tender

Mariah said:


> But there are vegan pizzas, cookies, chips, etc. You can find vegan versions of anything and most don't taste horrible.



I don't think vegan foods taste terrible, it's just hard for me to give up non-vegan foods, which i know is kinda a lame excuse to not go fully vegan but I'm trying


----------



## riummi

i was considering going vegan but it would be hard to if i did so now. I would probably commit more to it if i lived in sf since there seems to be many great vegan places to try out. i dont really care though so we'll see :/


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Mariah

I made these cookies a few days ago and they were delicious.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

I am vegetarian amd loving it,


----------



## Kaioin

Ohh I had no idea a thread like this existed. Any good recipe sites or anything for vegetarian/vegan foods? I'm looking to try some new stuff! (I'm not 100% clear on the rules of posting links to external sites in threads so a PM or VM would be nice too).

I'm really quite new to this...newer than most existing vegetarians/vegans in this thread, I'm sure. I am not sure what turned me off meat, but I think it started with being put off milk a long while ago...but anyways, I'm just looking for new things to cook up.


----------



## nami26

im not a vegan, but I hate most meats, except beef. I love salads tho..

here's a site to look at for yummy vegan recipes:
http://www.cookinglight.com/food/top-rated-recipes/best-vegetarian-recipes


----------



## Mariah

Kaioin said:


> Ohh I had no idea a thread like this existed. Any good recipe sites or anything for vegetarian/vegan foods? I'm looking to try some new stuff! (I'm not 100% clear on the rules of posting links to external sites in threads so a PM or VM would be nice too).
> 
> I'm really quite new to this...newer than most existing vegetarians/vegans in this thread, I'm sure. I am not sure what turned me off meat, but I think it started with being put off milk a long while ago...but anyways, I'm just looking for new things to cook up.



If you have Instagram, there are TONS of vegan accounts. I get a lot of recipes from there.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I'm vegan too!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Bump! I became I vegetarian just before August. I'm now vegan. :3


----------



## skout

I'm not a vegetarian or a vegan but I admire those who can be and I think it's not only great to consider the treatment of animals but it is also one of the easiest ways to reduce our carbon footprints.

& your food is yummy, seriously I prefer veggie 'chicken' nuggets over real chicken
 good job


----------



## Esphas

i used to be pescetarian but now i eat chicken ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vegetarians are life
Preach it


----------



## radioloves

Ohh, I've try some of the vegetarian dishes a good friend made and it was good <3 I love food too much I just want to try/eat everything xD


----------



## device

im cool with ppl that have never eaten meat all their life bc they don't like it, but why change to vegan or vegetarian just bc you don't like that animals are being hunted down and eaten like it won't matter whether you're a vegetarian or not ppl will still hunt down and use animals for testing, using fur or to eat them


----------



## Knopekin

The meat industry is atrocious and I can't eat meat in good conscience, so my reason for being vegetarian is more ecological rather than to do with animal welfare.

I do care about animals, but people are more important than animals, and the meat industry is massively harmful to both.


----------



## Goth

Lol is this the tumblr hipster thread gg


----------



## Bowie

L o t t i e said:


> Lol is this the tumblr hipster thread gg



If you're uninterested, don't bother looking!


----------



## Isabella

L o t t i e said:


> Lol is this the tumblr hipster thread gg



What's a tumblr hipster thread??


----------



## Dinosaurz

device said:


> im cool with ppl that have never eaten meat all their life bc they don't like it, but why change to vegan or vegetarian just bc you don't like that animals are being hunted down and eaten like it won't matter whether you're a vegetarian or not ppl will still hunt down and use animals for testing, using fur or to eat them



It's not that. No one can do everything, but everyone can do something.
It's the fact that I feel guilty, I don't like eating meat.
But also if everyone in the world didn't eat meat then we wouldn't be murdering this many animals.


----------



## Bowie

StarryWolf said:


> It's not that. No one can do everything, but everyone can do something.
> It's the fact that I feel guilty, I don't like eating meat.
> But also if everyone in the world didn't eat meat then we wouldn't be murdering this many animals.



Actually, a vegan saves over 100 lives a year. The more vegans, the less animals bred for slaughter.


----------



## UmaNation

I would be a vegetarian but...meat is way too good to give up!


----------



## mogyay

i'd like to become vegan but so much of my diet is quorn so it would be really hard to give up


----------



## Stalfos

UmaNation said:


> I would be a vegetarian but...meat is way too good to give up!



Just cutting back on meat would make a huge difference.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Today I bought some Field Roast(one of my favorite brands) breakfast sausages and I chopped them up and made a biscuit and gravy casserole that was SO GOOD my meat loving family really enjoyed it and my mom said the only difference she could tell is it didn't have the _"squishy meat feel"_ in the gravy because the sausage turns more pasty when floured and soaked in the gravy, but honestly it was SOOOO good, it was just the sausage, flour, milk, S& and TON of P, some fennel and canned biscuits, it was really really great and now I am going to have to try making it again with MorningStar sausage too.


----------



## Bowie

Bump. It's been a while!


----------



## Balverine

Imma vegetarian because I don't like meat lol
I don't like the taste of it, and I get nauseous preparing it, so I just stopped eating it.


----------



## Hulaette

I gave up eating anything from KFC because that friend chicken is utterly terrible. I couldn't finish it without feeling sick afterwords. I do enjoy the medium rare steak maybe once a year. But I am going to consider not eating it at all because I hear red meat isn't very good for you if you eat too much of it. I am starting to eat more vegetables every week. Changing a diet and sticking to it is hard. I think the concept of being a vegan is silly and it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bowie

Geekaloompa said:


> I think the concept of being a vegan is silly and it doesn't make sense.



Well, if you do your research, you can live a perfectly happily, healthy lifestyle as a vegan (I'm living proof!). It benefits animals, it benefits the planet, and vegan food isn't nearly as bad as people make it out to be (pretty much everything has a vegan substitute). I hope you make the switch someday!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

LETS BECOME VEGAN~!!!!!!!!

DITCH THE ORANGE CHICKEN AND GO FOR TOFU!!!


----------



## Balverine

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> LETS BECOME VEGAN~!!!!!!!!
> 
> DITCH THE ORANGE CHICKEN AND GO FOR TOFU!!!



Tofu is actually gross lol


----------



## Bowie

Marco Bodt said:


> Tofu is actually gross lol



I've never actually tried tofu, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Balverine

Bowie said:


> I've never actually tried tofu, so I'll take your word for it.



Idk it just has a really weird consistency and taste. Maybe if you fixed it right, it would taste better, but I don't like it : P


----------



## p e p p e r

Bowie said:


> I've never actually tried tofu, so I'll take your word for it.



just curious, do you avoid all soy products then?  or just tofu?


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> Well, if you do your research, you can live a perfectly happily, healthy lifestyle as a vegan (I'm living proof!). It benefits animals, it benefits the planet, and vegan food isn't nearly as bad as people make it out to be (pretty much everything has a vegan substitute). I hope you make the switch someday!



I'm working on becoming a vegetarian because my mentor said that the creator frowns upon people who eat meat. But what about how cows give milk to their farmers? Humans and cows work together and the cow can give produce and still be free of harm?


----------



## Bowie

p e p p e r said:


> just curious, do you avoid all soy products then?  or just tofu?



Just tofu. I wouldn't say I avoid it, though. I just haven't tried it before! Maybe I'd like it!


----------



## Balverine

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm working on becoming a vegetarian because my mentor said that the creator frowns upon people who eat meat. But what about how cows give milk to their farmers? Humans and cows work together and the cow can give produce and still be free of harm?



Vegetarians still eat animal products like milk and cheese, they just don't eat meat. Vegans, oh the otherhand, do avoid all animal products, because a lot of farmers and such don't take very good care of their animals while getting product from them.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

tofu is nice, it tastes like nothing but its still tasty f0r me lol


----------



## Hulaette

Marco Bodt said:


> Vegetarians still eat animal products like milk and cheese, they just don't eat meat. Vegans, oh the otherhand, do avoid all animal products, because a lot of farmers and such don't take very good care of their animals while getting product from them.



Ah! That makes perfect sense. Farm animals do need to be bathed if they are giving out produce. I mean If I knew that my milk came from filthy utters from little old Bessie than I would not buy that jug of milk...


----------



## Mariah

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm working on becoming a vegetarian because my mentor said that the creator frowns upon people who eat meat. But what about how cows give milk to their farmers? Humans and cows work together and the cow can give produce and still be free of harm?


You should watch Earthlings.


----------



## Bowie

Geekaloompa said:


> I'm working on becoming a vegetarian because my mentor said that the creator frowns upon people who eat meat. But what about how cows give milk to their farmers? Humans and cows work together and the cow can give produce and still be free of harm?



I could make an exception with harmless local conditions, where the animals are truly taken care of, but the statistics are very low on their end, which means 90% of the time, the animals are kept in dark, crowded, filthy conditions, wired to machinery, and then killed for meat once they stop producing milk. Being vegan saves over 100 lives per year, whether it be a cow, a chicken, or a sheep. As the number of vegans increase, less animals are bred for these cruel purposes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

we need to enforce veganism across the world


----------



## p e p p e r

Geekaloompa said:


> Ah! That makes perfect sense. Farm animals do need to be bathed if they are giving out produce. I mean If I knew that my milk came from filthy utters from little old Bessie than I would not buy that jug of milk...



well pretty much any milk you're buying from the store came from "filthy utters" unless you know the farmer you can't really trust that the cows were treated humanely.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

eating animals is the most inhumane thing I've ever heard of....ew the thought makes me cringe


----------



## Bowie

Bump.


----------



## Hulaette

What do vegans use to replace milk and meat?


----------



## Mariah

Geekaloompa said:


> What do vegans use to replace milk and meat?



Plant-based milk like almond milk, rice milk, hemp, soy, coconut, etc. There are vegan "meats" but there are tons of other vegan foods so there's not really a reason to eat those. A lot don't taste very good. Burger patty options may include black beans, lentils, or chickpeas.


----------



## Cass123

I am lactose intolerant and allergic to nuts. I like soy products to replace my dairy.


----------



## Bowie

Mariah said:


> Plant-based milk like almond milk, rice milk, hemp, soy, coconut, etc. There are vegan "meats" but there are tons of other vegan foods so there's not really a reason to eat those. A lot don't taste very good. Burger patty options may include black beans, lentils, or chickpeas.



Also, definitely try Quorn. I don't know if it's available elsewhere but here in the UK it's everywhere and it's gorgeous. I've been a vegan all my life, so I can't compare it to the taste of real meat, but I got somebody who ate meat before to try one of their sausages and they said it tasted like the real thing.


----------



## Hulaette

Cass123 said:


> I am lactose intolerant and allergic to nuts. I like soy products to replace my dairy.



I can't eat nuts either so that's out of the question to replace a food with nuts. I will die if I eat any kind of nut.


----------



## Cass123

Geekaloompa said:


> I can't eat nuts either so that's out of the question to replace a food with nuts. I will die if I eat any kind of nut.



I totally understand, my allergy is not quite as bad but I still avoid nuts so that I don't get the nasty throat swelling and possibly making it worse.


----------



## Bowie

Geekaloompa said:


> I can't eat nuts either so that's out of the question to replace a food with nuts. I will die if I eat any kind of nut.



I don't eat nuts simply because I don't like them, so that's totally fine.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Bowie said:


> Also, definitely try Quorn. I don't know if it's available elsewhere but here in the UK it's everywhere and it's gorgeous. I've been a vegan all my life, so I can't compare it to the taste of real meat, but I got somebody who ate meat before to try one of their sausages and they said it tasted like the real thing.


I'd be very careful with Quorn, they have a smaller vegan range but it is limited in where it is sold and the packaging is very similar to their vegetarian products which all contain egg and some contain milk. Apparently their vegan range is sold in my town but I've tried all the major supermarkets and they don't sell it, they have a list on their website, I managed to pick some up after visiting family a few towns over. So be careful with that as it can be easy to get the wrong thing and end up eating something with animal products in!

Though if you're a veggie I second that Quorn is great! The 'chicken' pieces are very close to real chicken texture wise, the 'mince beef' isn't as good as the real thing texture wise but that may be how I cooked it (It was very mushy in my meat free bolognese, it had less texture than the mushrooms in it...) the price is really low on it too so I'm swapping out any expensive meats I eat for it, hopefully I'll be able to go full vegetarian someday especially if these meat alternatives become practically identical to the real thing in terms of texture.


----------



## Nightmares

I've been pollo-vegetarian for 1-2 years? I can't even remember haha


----------



## Bowie

I don't agree with pollo-vegetarianism, but I guess you just have to see it as a transitional stage, hopefully one that's just temporary before they make the switch. Maybe that's just because my reasons for being vegan are purely related to my love of animals, though.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I don't agree with pollo-vegetarianism, but I guess you just have to see it as a transitional stage, hopefully one that's just temporary before they make the switch. Maybe that's just because my reasons for being vegan are purely related to my love of animals, though.



What is your most favorite animal?


----------



## Bowie

Geekaloompa said:


> What is your most favorite animal?



I can't really decide. It's either the elephant or the sheep.


----------



## Hulaette

Bowie said:


> I can't really decide. It's either the elephant or the sheep.



Sheeps are really cute. I love their soft pudgy faces. I have to say that I adore cats the most! Frogs, geckos, and lizards are 2nd on my list.


----------



## tae

Geekaloompa said:


> Sheeps are really cute. I love their soft pudgy faces. I have to say that I adore cats the most! Frogs, geckos, and lizards are 2nd on my list.








i want 10


----------



## mogyay

i have been vegetarian for 12 years now and i would love to be vegan but i need quorn to up their game as that's pretty much what i live off


----------



## SoftFairie

I'd probably be a vegetarian if spaghetti didn't exist


----------



## mogyay

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I'd probably be a vegetarian if spaghetti didn't exist



spaghetti is vegetarian. do u mean bolognaise? honestly soya mince is better than real mince, you should try it!!!!!


----------



## Nightmares

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I'd probably be a vegetarian if spaghetti didn't exist



Omg I love spaghetti xD


----------



## SoftFairie

mogyay said:


> spaghetti is vegetarian. do u mean bolognaise? honestly soya mince is better than real mince, you should try it!!!!!



Yeah I meant bolognaise lol, I haven't thought about trying soya but I'll keep that in mind! c:


----------



## Bowie

I love this woman so much.


----------



## Hulaette

I am considering becoming a vegetarian. I have a question. For dinner I ate a homemade cheesebuger with a side of carrots and celery with peanut butter to dip it in. If I eat some chocolate candy for dessert will that defeat the purpose of losing weight?


----------



## Mariah

Geekaloompa said:


> I am considering becoming a vegetarian. I have a question. For dinner I ate a homemade cheesebuger with a side of carrots and celery with peanut butter to dip it in. If I eat some chocolate candy for dessert will that defeat the purpose of losing weight?



I mean you already ate a cheeseburger...


----------



## Hulaette

Mariah said:


> I mean you already ate a cheeseburger...



lmao I know isn't that funny? Today is day 1 of my big transition so bare with me.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Geekaloompa said:


> I am considering becoming a vegetarian. I have a question. For dinner I ate a homemade cheesebuger with a side of carrots and celery with peanut butter to dip it in. If I eat some chocolate candy for dessert will that defeat the purpose of losing weight?



nah i don't think so. just eat as little as the candy as you can though.


----------



## VioletLynx

I've been vegetarian/vegan for about 5 years due to food allergies. I'm vegan now though, and have everything raw/whole if I can help it. Any time I have something that's vegetarian instead of vegan it's usually cuz my husband made it. I think over these past 5 years I've only had real meat like 4 or 5 times, and the last time I remember was having a couple pieces of orange chicken on my husband's birthday last year (cuz it's his favorite). Fruit is my favorite thing tho tbh, most of my intake is fruit. 

It started as more of an elimination diet since I have so many health problems. Found out that most of my stomach, lung and mental health problems flared up when I had meat, dairy, processed sugar, flour, or oil. I never thought I was intolerant to any of those things. I was when I was a baby but I thought I grew out of it?? I didn't, I just got used to constantly being sick due to constantly having those foods in my body. I thought I was just doomed to be sick forever I guess? But when I stopped eating them, it took a week or so to notice but I felt soooo much better. The tradeoff, though, is that now whenever I have even a small bit of any of those foods I get sick so much faster and harder. At least I don't have a taste for those foods anymore, or else I'd be in hell haha!

A hard part that I have to put up with is dairy substitutes. Not because _I_ want dairy, but because my _husband_ wants to make something with dairy. I'm severely allergic to nuts in addition to everything else, so I can't have almond milk or cashew cheese or anything like that. A couple times my husband used dairy or flour or oil in something since he didn't know what to substitute, and I got really sick cuz I didn't want to be rude to him and not eat it lmao /cries

I mean I don't even care for anything that resembles dairy or meat (or bread) anymore. There is soy-meat and soymilk, and I can have those, but I don't really want them? All I ever have legitimate cravings for is fruit. I wouldn't have it any other way though!


----------



## KatRose

Oh man I love this thread so much!! Like minded people actually talking about something I'm super passionate about; no way!

I have been vegetarian for about a year now (but I've never actually had red meat; only ever ate lean meat, not that it makes it any better). Sometimes I struggle with it just because all of my friends and people at school give me crap for being a vegetarian. I remember once having a big fight with my now-boyfriend because he's a hugee meat-eater and he was totally against people being vegetarian or vegan. He gave me the whole "animals have no use on earth other than to be food sources for us" shpeal and I was just _not_ having it lol.
Last summer I experimented with being vegan but ultimately failed cuz I just have so many freaking cravings for things that have dairy. I am curious what everyone's opinions on being 100% raw vegan though. Do any of you believe the benefits for eating everything raw and uncooked outweigh the limitations of eating like that? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Bowie

Bump in time for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm not vegetarian or vegan but I might as well be one. My boyfriend is vegetarian and best friend has recently gone from vegetarian to vegan. I can cook vegetarian meals really well as we cook together anyway. The only time I eat meat is if I eat out alone or if he isn't cooking.


----------



## nintendoanna

i became a vegetarian this may i think??? 
i don't really know what sparked my inspiration for it i think a vegan video was just recommended to me on youtube and i was sooo interested in it and learned a lot of horrible things (i watched some of the more graphic videos and thats what made me 100% stop) and from there on out i decided not to eat meat ever again lol 
i've had 2 mistakes so far which is eating pepperoni pizza this was at the start so i wasn't too serious abt it and another time i forgot the sushi i was eating had crab in it 
i wanted to be vegan at first but my parents gave me a lot of **** for being vegetarian already so?? and sometimes im embarrassed to say it bc so many ppl make fun of vegans or have a certain stereotype abt them u know but its whatever


----------



## Mariah

I made two different vegan gluten free pumpkin pies this week. They were awesome, especially the one from Minimalist Baker.


----------



## Fleshy

I've been vegan for over 3 years now, vegetarian for around 10 before that!

I'm lazy and pretty much living off vegan junk food at the moment


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Today I had a little Field Roast brand Celebration Roast, all I could eat from our spread was the sweet potatoes, the potatoes, and the rolls. Nothing like starchy sides... I was super bummed my Aunt Brought over the green bean casserole which I LOVE but it was full of bacon, why you gotta ruin a good thing? =[


----------



## Bowie

Bump!

Added a banner to the front page, some clever websites, etc. Hard to believe I created this thread over two years ago!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Mariah said:


> Yeah, I bake a lot too. There are tons of vegan baking options but they're hard to obtain, and you really have to know the specific purpose of each one.



A little tip if you wanna make American pancakes. My bf makes them the same way as most people do but uses soya milk and doesn't use anything for the egg substitute. They haven't come out or tasted any different.


----------



## Cheybunny

Fleshy said:


> I've been vegan for over 3 years now, vegetarian for around 10 before that!
> 
> I'm lazy and pretty much living off vegan junk food at the moment



I am doing this rn... and I've been vegan for over 2 years, before that, vegetarian for 4-6 years? <3
I wonder if you're still living off of vegan junk food?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cheybunny said:


> I am doing this rn... and I've been vegan for over 2 years, before that, vegetarian for 4-6 years? <3
> I wonder if you're still living off of vegan junk food?



I feel like 90% of my food is vegetarian junk food, and stuff out of the microwave. I always laugh when people are in disbelief of me, a fat person, having been vegetarian for almost 10 years now, like I said I was vegetarian I didn't say I ate healthy.


----------



## Corrie

That is why I hate people who automatically think that vegetarian/vegan junk food is healthy, just because it doesn't contain meat/animal products. Like no it ain't team.


----------



## N e s s

While I may not be one myself, I actually have a high level of respect for people who are vegan/vegetarian. I don't think I can go without eating meat.


----------



## Corrie

Another perfect example of how people freak out about dogs being killed and eaten but **** chickens or cows, am I right?

https://www.change.org/p/yulin-dog-...publish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-no_msg


----------



## Nightmares

Corrie said:


> Another perfect example of how people freak out about dogs being killed and eaten but **** chickens or cows, am I right?
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/yulin-dog-...publish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-no_msg



Dude! This **** annoys me so much 

People sometimes say things to me like "did you eat dog last night" and I'm just thinking... "did you eat steak?" 
I don't see the difference


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I've been a vegetarian since I was born.

I wouldnt even squish a bug.


----------



## xSany

Im a proud Vegetarian, One of the best decisions i ever made!


----------



## Soigne

I'd love to go vegan someday, when I move out probably. I'm stuck with vegetarian as it stands though, my parents don't really 'approve' of that either but they deal with it.


----------



## tumut

So like what do vegans do for fun? Cause like you can't eat or anything...


----------



## Esphas

I partake not in the meat nor
          breastmilk or ovum of any creature
          that has a face.


----------



## forestyne

i've been vegan on and off for two years now and last week i finally cracked down and went fully vegan, 100%, no bull****, no excuses. all animals have a will to live, they all strive to survive. even if i'm one in a million, i realised i can't be the person who takes the lives of innocent animals anymore.


----------



## Brookie

I know the "if you eat animals, then you don't truly love them" sentiment, but like, what do I feel for them then? I always get happy when I see one, and I interact with them with care. There are some people who don't seem to have the same compassion I do for them, but idk. The connection I feel with animals is certainly something different, but becoming a vegetarian is near impossible for me. Though, I do have tons of respect for vegetarians and vegans. Idk what I feel....Ducks, geese, mice, tiny suburban birds even make me happy.


----------



## forestyne

Brookie said:


> I know the "if you eat animals, then you don't truly love them" sentiment, but like, what do I feel for them then? I always get happy when I see one, and I interact with them with care. There are some people who don't seem to have the same compassion I do for them, but idk. The connection I feel with animals is certainly something different, but becoming a vegetarian is near impossible for me. Though, I do have tons of respect for vegetarians and vegans. Idk what I feel....Ducks, geese, mice, tiny suburban birds even make me happy.



(this is just my opinion, not every vegan might share the same views as me and i definitely don't mean to offend)
The way I see it, if you've (universally) seen what the meat and dairy industry _is_, what the animals go through and you're upset by it, you kinda owe it to the 7,000 animals the average omnivore will eat in their lifetime, to go vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## Brookie

forestyne said:


> (this is just my opinion, not every vegan might share the same views as me and i definitely don't mean to offend)
> The way I see it, if you've (universally) seen what the meat and dairy industry _is_, what the animals go through and you're upset by it, you kinda owe it to the 7,000 animals the average omnivore will eat in their lifetime, to go vegan/vegetarian.



I've seen it along with Food Inc..I tend to avoid those because they make me upset.You're absolutely right, and I don't feel offended. It's just such a hard transition...


----------



## forestyne

Brookie said:


> I've seen it along with Food Inc..I tend to avoid those because they make me upset.You're absolutely right, and I don't feel offended. It's just such a hard transition...



Yeah, I've been there. It's hard when you enjoy the foods you're cutting out. It's best to cut them out slowly, find alternatives that you can enjoy, until you're at a point where you just don't enjoy those other foods anymore.


----------



## Bowie

I truly believe it's not possible to truly love animals if you're not vegan/vegeterian. If you have a dog or cat that you love, to me there should be no separation from that to a pig or cow. I grew up with so many animals, and brought up vegan, and I have a ton of pictures of myself with my pet sheep. It's stunning to me that nobody has ever taken the time to try and bond with these creatures rather than base their value on trivial matters such as how they can benefit us.

I don't have the same problems as a lot of you guys, 'cause I was literally born vegan, but it's worth changing. Animals are more alike than we think.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> Spoiler: Bowie's Post
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe it's not possible to truly love animals if you're not vegan/vegeterian. If you have a dog or cat that you love, to me there should be no separation from that to a pig or cow. I grew up with so many animals, and brought up vegan, and I have a ton of pictures of myself with my pet sheep. It's stunning to me that nobody has ever taken the time to try and bond with these creatures rather than base their value on trivial matters such as how they can benefit us.
> 
> I don't have the same problems as a lot of you guys, 'cause I was literally born vegan, but it's worth changing. Animals are more alike than we think.


I agree with this  
Also your pet sheep is adorable.
I was a vegetarian since I was born, not a vegan but I only eat free range eggs now and organic milk so I'm trying my best, I also eat alot of vegan dairy free food. I stay away from anything with rennet or gelatin too. I don't eat fish either since some people think I would but it's like "No, I'm no a pescatarian", I guess they just don't understand.
I've had a whole bunch of pets growing up, dogs, a parrot, rabbit, guinea pigs. I visited a little farm place too (a rescue farm I guess, they saved cows and stuff, it was run by the city I believe for people to go visit for a fee and they didn't hurt or use any of their animals) and I've always loved all animals. I don't see any difference in the value of a pig or a dog, they're both living feeling creatures and deserve respect. I know that many people will say they love animals, and I'm sure they do to some extent, but if they don't actually change and stop using animals (since that's basically what it is, using them for such a now utterly uneeded food source), or even just keep trying and doing their best, so they don't totally care for them, they only care for the ones they choose to. That they want to care for. So I don't know, I find it hard when I meet an "animal lover" who eats meat every meal and won't even think twice about that, due to The "-animal- isn't a pet" denial.

I know it can be hard to have a big diet change from what I've heard, and I've never had to do that, but it _is_ possible, alot of people have done it. To me meat isn't a food... 
I think maybe if people tried to face the truth and accept that they have grown up in a certain place and eat meat, that's okay it's in the past, they didn't change then but that shouldn't stop them from changing now.


----------



## Brookie

I agree with both you and Bowie, Issi. I place value on all animals, even chickens, which is why I worry about not being a vegetarian.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Brookie said:


> I agree with both you and Bowie, Issi. I place value on all animals, even chickens, which is why I worry about not being a vegetarian.



Yeah, I see. 

I don't know, maybe you should try a step by step approach if you wanna stop eating meat.
Like, first say you won't eat your least favorite type of meat, then slowly cut off the rest one by one?
Idk, just a thought.


----------



## Corrie

Issi said:


> Yeah, I see.
> 
> I don't know, maybe you should try a step by step approach if you wanna stop eating meat.
> Like, first say you won't eat your least favorite type of meat, then slowly cut off the rest one by one?
> Idk, just a thought.



That's the approach I took and now the only meats I enjoy eating are turkey, bacon, cold cuts and hotdogs. The rest I can do without. I'm slowly transitioning. It helps that I adore tofu and use it as a replacement for chicken.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Corrie said:


> That's the approach I took and now the only meats I enjoy eating are turkey, bacon, cold cuts and hotdogs. The rest I can do without. I'm slowly transitioning. It helps that I adore tofu and use it as a replacement for chicken.



Oh, I'm glad to hear it works then 

Yeah, I like tofu too, I just eat it on occasion though.


----------



## forestyne

vegan definitely does not have to mean healthy. loads of sweets, fizzy drinks/soda and junk food is or can be made vegan.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

forestyne said:


> vegan definitely does not have to mean healthy. loads of sweets, fizzy drinks/soda and junk food is or can be made vegan.


Yeah, that's very true.
I don't eat any junk food or drink soda, and hardly every have desserts so I guess I'm doing fine.


----------



## forestyne

Corrie said:


> That's the approach I took and now the only meats I enjoy eating are turkey, bacon, cold cuts and hotdogs. The rest I can do without. I'm slowly transitioning. It helps that I adore tofu and use it as a replacement for chicken.



Tofu is amazing. It absorbs the flavours of what it's cooked in, so can easily be made to taste similar or exactly the same as things like eggs, chicken, pork, ect! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> Yeah, that's very true.
> I don't eat any junk food or drink soda, and hardly every have desserts so I guess I'm doing fine.



i ate an entire dairy-free chocolate cake yesterday... didn't need it, made it on a whim. tasted great lmao


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

forestyne said:


> I ate an entire dairy-free chocolate cake yesterday... didn't need it, made it on a whim. tasted great lmao




Sounds delicious XD


----------



## Fleshy

does anyone know any good vegan recipes or recipe sites? I'm moving into my own place and I'm going to be cooking for myself but I just eat junk food and cook the basics, and I'm looking to actually start cooking properly


----------



## forestyne

Fleshy said:


> does anyone know any good vegan recipes or recipe sites? I'm moving into my own place and I'm going to be cooking for myself but I just eat junk food and cook the basics, and I'm looking to actually start cooking properly



ohsheglows.com seems to have some nice recipes, and I like a lot of the recipes on minimalistbaker.com


----------



## forestyne

i threw away all my makeup that's been tested on animals today. which was about 75% of it. im a bit hurt


----------



## Xandra

How. How can you live without bacon...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Xandra said:


> How. How can you live without bacon...


 Why does everyone always ask this. Bacon isn't even the best meat.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Xandra said:


> How. How can you live without bacon...



Easily, I never tasted it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> does anyone know any good vegan recipes or recipe sites? I'm moving into my own place and I'm going to be cooking for myself but I just eat junk food and cook the basics, and I'm looking to actually start cooking properly



Here you go Fleshy :3

https://engine2diet.com/recipe/raise-the-roof-sweet-potato-lasagna/


----------



## Fleshy

forestyne said:


> ohsheglows.com seems to have some nice recipes, and I like a lot of the recipes on minimalistbaker.com



Thank you, I remember seeing ohsheglows before but I forgot the name!




Issi said:


> Here you go Fleshy :3
> 
> https://engine2diet.com/recipe/raise-the-roof-sweet-potato-lasagna/



I love sweet potatoes, so anything with them in is a plus, I'll have to give this a go sometime!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Fleshy said:


> I love sweet potatoes, so anything with them in is a plus, I'll have to give this a go sometime!



That's great  I like sweet potatoes too. That lasanga is actually really good, you might like it.


----------



## forestyne

Xandra said:


> How. How can you live without bacon...



i live easily and sleep like a baby knowing no baby pigs are dying to feed me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MozzarellaSticks said:


> Why does everyone always ask this. Bacon isn't even the best meat.



pigs-r-frends-not-food.gif






- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> I love sweet potatoes, so anything with them in is a plus, I'll have to give this a go sometime!



ooooh same!! i love sweet potatoes


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

forestyne said:


> i live easily and sleep like a baby knowing no baby pigs are dying to feed me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pigs-r-frends-not-food.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh same!! i love sweet potatoes


Piglets are the cutest


----------



## Biyaya

forestyne said:


> pigs-r-frends-not-food.gif



How adorable! This pig is so docile and sweet, so well-behaved.
I want to pet this pig and love on it. owo
I could watch this gif forever it feels like...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I've recently become addicted to Smart Ground Mexican Style Crumbles. I've been having mostly black beans as my replacement protein for tacos/burritos/nachos for a long while and it leaves a lot to be desired but omg these crumbles are so good? I know it sounds weird, but the fact that they're a little "greasy" makes it that much more delicious to me. I especially love them in nachos but they are just really really good. I have been sad because I started getting sick off Field Roast lately, I don't know what happened but now every time I eat it I get horrible indigestion that lasts a day and a half so I have't been able to eat it, which limits my protein replacements even more. =/ It wouldn't suck so bad if we had more options at the stores here but I live in Hicksville and so vegetarian needs aren't really anybodies priorities, which I mean, they should be because there's obviously other people than me who enjoy the same foods because they're often out of some of my fave products.


----------



## Soraru

Bowie said:


> I truly believe it's not possible to truly love animals if you're not vegan/vegeterian. If you have a dog or cat that you love, to me there should be no separation from that to a pig or cow. I grew up with so many animals, and brought up vegan, and I have a ton of pictures of myself with my pet sheep. It's stunning to me that nobody has ever taken the time to try and bond with these creatures rather than base their value on trivial matters such as how they can benefit us.
> 
> I don't have the same problems as a lot of you guys, 'cause I was literally born vegan, but it's worth changing. Animals are more alike than we think.



alot of people, especially those in the city, grow up without ever being up close with an animal. even a dog or a cat. they only ever see animals either several feet away as a display in a zoo, or on a screen. as a result, they dont ever get a chance to be upclose and spend time to emotionally empathize to a living being other than human. so they dont see sides of animals that display signs of intelligence/emotions in comparison to those who do spend their time with.


----------



## forestyne

sorry(notsorry) that i keep posting animal things, but this pig is enjoying a heckin big scritch


----------



## Soraru

lowkey, the demonizing omnivores with "you cannot be an animal lover who advocates for animal rights if you eat meat because you pay people to torture and rip out animal guts for your selfish consumption, therefore you love to torture animals" is a very upsetting "guilt trip" method. not because its "the harsh truth" but because it goes under the unfair beleif and prosecution of judgement that everyone who eats meat deliberately wishes harm and torture upon animals. there is a difference between disagreeing with inhumane torture of animals before death and beleiving in giving animals decent lives and a painless death. it can be argued that they ultimately have the same result. a dead animal. its better to live with decent lives and die without pain rather than be processed and tortured in an animal factory there is a difference in that. however, this is simply my opinion and philosophies that i beleive does not NEED to be enforced throughout the world. i can understand the heavy, emotional sentiment of beleiving that everyone who partakes in eating meat no matter the methods is placed under the same label as "murdurer"

another point, im really against those who enforce their vegan diets on pets who NEED meat in their diet especially those whose ancestors eat meat. such as cats and dogs. just because some hmans are capable of living without meat does not mean it can apply to other species. its possible for wolves to eat berries and cats to eat grass on the side, but their predomintory, natural diet that their own bodies were built for, is to capture and eat meat. also, i dont think veganism is for EVERY HUMAN, since every human's body is built different and has different needs.

despite my points/beleifs above with the prosecution and intolerance, i am still interested in getting to know more about veganism and its health benefits and deficiencies for humans, outside the ethics topic. and just in general, how it works for those who strictly follow it.

can someone who has an unbiased, and decent knowledge in the nutrients and vitamins in food that the human body needs, tell me what is the health pros and cons for having a vegan diet? 
i know that eating alot more greens (60%) in comparison to the needed (10%) meat is much more healthier for human diet in general, while ive heard that vegans have nutrition deficiencies because they do not get enough calcium/iron/zinc/vitamin b12 that is found in meats, due to cutting out meat.


----------



## forestyne

Soraru said:


> lowkey, the demonizing omnivores with "you cannot be an animal lover who advocates for animal rights if you eat meat because you pay people to torture and rip out animal guts for your selfish consumption, therefore you love to torture animals" is a very upsetting "guilt trip" method. not because its "the harsh truth" but because it goes under the unfair beleif and prosecution of judgement that everyone who eats meat deliberately wishes harm and torture upon animals. there is a difference between disagreeing with inhumane torture of animals before death and beleiving in giving animals decent lives and a painless death. it can be argued that they ultimately have the same result. a dead animal. its better to live with decent lives and die without pain rather than be processed and tortured in an animal factory there is a difference in that. however, this is simply my opinion and philosophies that i beleive does not NEED to be enforced throughout the world. i can understand the heavy, emotional sentiment of beleiving that everyone who partakes in eating meat no matter the methods is placed under the same label as "murdurer"
> 
> another point, im really against those who enforce their vegan diets on pets who NEED meat in their diet especially those whose ancestors eat meat. such as cats and dogs. just because some hmans are capable of living without meat does not mean it can apply to other species. its possible for wolves to eat berries and cats to eat grass on the side, but their predomintory, natural diet that their own bodies were built for, is to capture and eat meat. also, i dont think veganism is for EVERY HUMAN, since every human's body is built different and has different needs.
> 
> despite my points/beleifs above with the prosecution and intolerance, i am still interested in getting to know more about veganism and its health benefits and deficiencies for humans, outside the ethics topic. and just in general, how it works for those who strictly follow it.
> 
> can someone who has an unbiased, and decent knowledge in the nutrients and vitamins in food that the human body needs, tell me what is the health pros and cons for having a vegan diet?
> i know that eating alot more greens (60%) in comparison to the needed (10%) meat is much more healthier for human diet in general, while ive heard that vegans have nutrition deficiencies because they do not get enough calcium/iron/zinc/vitamin b12 that is found in meats, due to cutting out meat.



I know nothing about anything, but the Vegan Society website has good articles and resources on plant-based foods and nutrition.


----------



## Bowie

There is a deliberate intent there to harm animals if you are aware of what goes into the food that you eat, though. If you take the time to watch and see what happens, then you can't call it guilt-tripping when somebody reminds you of it. To be frank, whether you believe it's wrong or not does not make any difference to the animal. It dies whether you love it or you hate it as you're eating it. That's just how it is.

And also, very few animal deaths in the name of food have no pain. I've literally seen cows hung upside down by their legs and their throats slit. I've also seen, something which I assume is common knowledge by now, newborn chicks being hatched and then immediately thrown into twisting grinders if they aren't female (because male chicks can't benefit humans in any way). There is even more graphic stuff that happens to them, stuff I couldn't even go into here, but a simple Google search could give you all the information you want about how they are treated, and in the world of business, nobody cares.

To avoid losing milk production, an average cow is forced to live an endless cycle of pregnancy and birth until they themselves die, and their calves are immediately taken away from them when this happens so that they can be killed for someone's plate. If the calve is male (thus useless) they are usually sold off and killed very quickly, even when they are only a few days old.

All forms of dairy farming involve forcibly impregnating cows. This involves a person inserting his arm far into the cow’s rectum in order to position the uterus, and then forcing an instrument into her vagina. The restraining apparatus used is commonly called a "rape rack", even.

While you aren't directly killing the animal yourself, you are funding it, thus supporting it, and that support leads to these animal's deaths. Vegans save over 100 lives a year. The less people eat meat, the less animals are bred for consumption.


----------



## Brookie

Bowie said:


> There is a deliberate intent there to harm animals if you are aware of what goes into the food that you eat, though. If you take the time to watch and see what happens, then you can't call it guilt-tripping when somebody reminds you of it. To be frank, whether you believe it's wrong or not does not make any difference to the animal. It dies whether you love it or you hate it as you're eating it. That's just how it is.
> 
> And also, very few animal deaths in the name of food have no pain. I've literally seen cows hung upside down by their legs and their throats slit. I've also seen, something which I assume is common knowledge by now, newborn chicks being hatched and then immediately thrown into twisting grinders if they aren't female (because male chicks can't benefit humans in any way). There is even more graphic stuff that happens to them, stuff I couldn't even go into here, but a simple Google search could give you all the information you want about how they are treated, and in the world of business, nobody cares.
> 
> To avoid losing milk production, an average cow is forced to live an endless cycle of pregnancy and birth until they themselves die, and their calves are immediately taken away from them when this happens so that they can be killed for someone's plate. If the calve is male (thus useless) they are usually sold off and killed very quickly, even when they are only a few days old.
> 
> All forms of dairy farming involve forcibly impregnating cows. This involves a person inserting his arm far into the cow’s rectum in order to position the uterus, and then forcing an instrument into her vagina. The restraining apparatus used is commonly called a "rape rack", even.
> 
> While you aren't directly killing the animal yourself, you are funding it, thus supporting it, and that support leads to these animal's deaths. Vegans save over 100 lives a year. The less people eat meat, the less animals are bred for consumption.



Bowie, while I do understand your sentiment. Is this no different then buying cheap clothing that were made in asian sweat-shops with horrible conditions?

Btw, I have read all about what you talked about - that's why it bothers me. I'll just leave the thread now, I feel like a heartless scum.


----------



## moonford

Bowie said:


> There is a deliberate intent there to harm animals if you are aware of what goes into the food that you eat, though. If you take the time to watch and see what happens, then you can't call it guilt-tripping when somebody reminds you of it. To be frank, whether you believe it's wrong or not does not make any difference to the animal. It dies whether you love it or you hate it as you're eating it. That's just how it is.
> 
> And also, very few animal deaths in the name of food have no pain. I've literally seen cows hung upside down by their legs and their throats slit. I've also seen, something which I assume is common knowledge by now, newborn chicks being hatched and then immediately thrown into twisting grinders if they aren't female (because male chicks can't benefit humans in any way). There is even more graphic stuff that happens to them, stuff I couldn't even go into here, but a simple Google search could give you all the information you want about how they are treated, and in the world of business, nobody cares.
> 
> To avoid losing milk production, an average cow is forced to live an endless cycle of pregnancy and birth until they themselves die, and their calves are immediately taken away from them when this happens so that they can be killed for someone's plate. If the calve is male (thus useless) they are usually sold off and killed very quickly, even when they are only a few days old.
> 
> All forms of dairy farming involve forcibly impregnating cows. This involves a person inserting his arm far into the cow’s rectum in order to position the uterus, and then forcing an instrument into her vagina. The restraining apparatus used is commonly called a "rape rack", even.
> 
> While you aren't directly killing the animal yourself, you are funding it, thus supporting it, and that support leads to these animal's deaths. Vegans save over 100 lives a year. The less people eat meat, the less animals are bred for consumption.



Excellent post Bowie.

Animals should be able to live freely like Humans, it's as simple as that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What are your favourite vegan/vegetarian foods?


----------



## Fleshy

It's completely possible to care about animals without being vegan, the majority of people do. I too strongly disagree with the mindset that unless you're vegan, you don't love or care about animals. They're are many great animal activists out there, who have gone above and beyond to help animals in many different ways - why should that be made negligible simply because they choose to eat their cereal with cow's milk? Likewise, being vegan doesn't automatically make you almighty, many public figures who are vegan have openly supported brands which test on animals, and even brands which employ child labor,  but hey, at least they're vegan, right? I just really hate the demonetization of people who eat meat.

I also understand standing up for animals and veganism and trying to make a change, but many people really do go about it in the wrong way, guilt-tripping people who eat meat and making them out to be terrible people - which simply isn't true. It does much more harm than good. It probably sounds pathetic but I'm honestly scared to admit I'm vegan, due to the reputation we have, we're associated with terrible organisations like PETA who assault and harras people, it just makes me sad. I don't think hate towards vegans, or people who aren't vegans, is fair at all. 

I know my opinions are unusual among vegans, I just don't like the harshness. I'm vegan because I choose to be, I don't like what happens to animals, and I don't want to contribute to it, and heck, if there was a button I could press to make it stop, I'd press it in a heartbeat, but that's my belief and my choice, so I'll keep it that way. I used to be really outspoken in the ""vegan community"" but it's just honestly so toxic and beyond mean. What is truly bad, in my opinion, is how the big cooperations have employed harsher killing methods - really causing animals pain, just because they don't want to shed out a few extra $$$ to stop a little suffering, it's the methods and practices of people who are only after the money that is truly messed up, and that is not at all the fault of people who eat meat.


----------



## Bowie

I don't wanna turn this thread upside down so I'm just gonna leave it at what I said. I'm glad we can all discuss these sort of things civilly, nonetheless! Feel free to continue debating without me.



Zendel said:


> What are your favourite vegan/vegetarian foods?



Quorn is amazing! Not entirely sure if they are just a UK thing, though.


----------



## Fleshy

Soraru said:


> can someone who has an unbiased, and decent knowledge in the nutrients and vitamins in food that the human body needs, tell me what is the health pros and cons for having a vegan diet?
> i know that eating alot more greens (60%) in comparison to the needed (10%) meat is much more healthier for human diet in general, while ive heard that vegans have nutrition deficiencies because they do not get enough calcium/iron/zinc/vitamin b12 that is found in meats, due to cutting out meat.



It really is rather hard to find reliable sources that aren't biased toards veganism. There are vegan foods (such as soy / nut milks) enriched with calcium, iron, zinc etc. I've also heard that vitamin B12 deficiency is pretty common in most people, as it is really hard to find a true source of it because of the way foods are treated. I know people will say you don't have to, but I take vitamins and as far as I know, I don't have any deficiencies currently. 


I also want to mention that I strongly agree with your point on people bringing up their *carnivorous* pets on a vegan diet, that truly boils my blood. It's pure and simply, neglect. The people who promote not hurting animals are killing their pets by bringing them up on unhealthy, and sometimes toxic diets. If you can't handle providing for your pets properly - you shouldn't have one, simple. Being vegan is your choice, not one to force on your dog. I read about people doing it constantly and it really makes me angry.




Zendel said:


> What are your favourite vegan/vegetarian foods?



I'm a massive fan of vegan junk foods, there's a restaurant close by that do the most amazing hot dogs and mac and cheese. I really like pizza, mushrooms, pasta, soups, anything with sweet potato in, and the "Fry's" brand of fake meats. Oh, and Vego chocotate.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> Quorn are amazing! Not entirely sure if they are just a UK thing, though.



I've never heard of that, what is it? :3


----------



## Bowie

Issi said:


> I've never heard of that, what is it? :3



It's basically just a brand that produce a lot of artificial meat. They do sausages, nuggets, burgers, pies, and all that sort of stuff. Really good.


----------



## moonford

Bowie said:


> I don't wanna turn this thread upside down so I'm just gonna leave it at what I said. I'm glad we can all discuss these sort of things civilly, nonetheless! Feel free to continue debating without me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quorn is amazing! Not entirely sure if they are just a UK thing, though.



I love Quorn! The "chicken" nuggets are fab. c:

Also if people intend to challenge peoples opinions on here, please leave. There is no point and you are knowingly provoking opposite mind sets and you will cause an argument which will lead to this great thread being closed, so please don't. This thread is amazing and helpful so it would suck if it was closed because you felt the need to stir things up.

Support and positive discussion is the aim of this thread so why disturb that happiness?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> It's basically just a brand that produce a lot of artificial meat. They do sausages, nuggets, burgers, pies, and all that sort of stuff. Really good.



Oh I see, yeah I've never seen that where I live.


----------



## Corrie

You know all those soy products of mock meat? Like vegan/vegetarian fish sticks, chicken wings, breakfast sausages, etc? When you read the back of the box, there are tons of weird ingredients. How do you know which products are healthy without having to google every ingredient? This goes with any food, of course, not just vegan/vegetarian stuff.


----------



## Bowie

Corrie said:


> You know all those soy products of mock meat? Like vegan/vegetarian fish sticks, chicken wings, breakfast sausages, etc? When you read the back of the box, there are tons of weird ingredients. How do you know which products are healthy without having to google every ingredient? This goes with any food, of course, not just vegan/vegetarian stuff.



Become familiar with the brands. Look up information about them, and any ingredients you're worried about, look them up as well. You only have to do it once, and from then on you know what you're eating.

Quorn actually has a page on their website with some of their ingredients and descriptions of them, which is really handy!


----------



## tumut

I started drinking vegan water recently. I have to say it was a lot better than I expected!


----------



## Soraru

Zendel said:


> I love Quorn! The "chicken" nuggets are fab. c:
> 
> Also if people intend to challenge peoples opinions on here, please leave. There is no point and you are knowingly provoking opposite mind sets and you will cause an argument which will lead to this great thread being closed, so please don't. This thread is amazing and helpful so it would suck if it was closed because you felt the need to stir things up.
> 
> Support and positive discussion is the aim of this thread so why disturb that happiness?



if this post is indirectly aimed at me, then i assure you i have no intentions of provoking people. unless you personally felt provoked, know that im not doing it with the intent to provoke you. i, like anyone else is stating my opinion in a civil manner without belitting or demonizing the other's mindset. no one here is starting an argument here, and everyone on the controversial topic spoke out their sides in a civil and non personal matter. and i agree, there is no need to stir things up that aren't happening.


----------



## moonford

Soraru said:


> if this post is indirectly aimed at me, then i assure you i have no intentions of provoking people. unless you personally felt provoked, know that im not doing it with the intent to provoke you. i, like anyone else is stating my opinion in a civil manner without belitting or demonizing the other's mindset. no one here is starting an argument here, and everyone on the controversial topic spoke out their sides in a civil and non personal matter. and i agree, there is no need to stir things up that aren't happening.



It's just for future preference, threads go down hill with a click of the fingers simply because people state their innocent opinions (like you) and then other people do not like those opinions so they start to bash and belittle other people.

I think it's best to keep our opinions to ourselves just in case somebody takes it the wrong way, people aren't very accepting unfortunately. I don't have any problems with your opinion, we are all free to have our own but sometimes it's best to keep it to ourselves especially when it's in a controversial thread like this one but it doesn't have to be if we just keep quiet. c:

And I didn't think you had any intentions to start an argument, sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## Brookie

tumut said:


> I started drinking vegan water recently. I have to say it was a lot better than I expected!



This sounds like mockery, tbh. That's not very respectful.


----------



## Soraru

Zendel said:


> It's just for future preference, threads go down hill with a click of the fingers simply because people state their innocent opinions (like you) and then other people do not like those opinions so they start to bash and belittle other people.
> 
> I think it's best to keep our opinions to ourselves just in case somebody takes it the wrong way, people aren't very accepting unfortunately. I don't have any problems with your opinion, we are all free to have our own but sometimes it's best to keep it to ourselves especially when it's in a controversial thread like this one but it doesn't have to be if we just keep quiet. c:
> 
> And I didn't think you had any intentions to start an argument, sorry if it seemed that way.



its fine. i think we all handled it really well. careful with wording and clarifying what our intentions are and arent. so i think its all good.


----------



## moonford

Soraru said:


> its fine. i think we all handled it really well. careful with wording and clarifying what our intentions are and arent. so i think its all good.



Yeah, it's just when people don't mean to start arguments they happen anyway. This forum and the users are victims of this all the time and it's annoying to see. 

I appreciate you guys being reasonable unlike other people. c:


----------



## Bowie

I'm actually curious as to what the vegan water joke means, exactly. Obviously there's no such thing as vegan water, but is that supposed to imply there's supposed to be a vegan alternative for everything? I seriously don't get that.

Anyway, yeah, I'm glad that everything's good here still!


----------



## moonford

Bowie said:


> I'm actually curious as to what the vegan water joke means, exactly. Obviously there's no such thing as vegan water, but is that supposed to imply there's supposed to be a vegan alternative for everything? I seriously don't get that.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I'm glad that everything's good here still!



It was a failed attempt to make a "hilarious" joke, I think.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Bowie said:


> I'm actually curious as to what the vegan water joke means, exactly. Obviously there's no such thing as vegan water, but is that supposed to imply there's supposed to be a vegan alternative for everything? I seriously don't get that.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I'm glad that everything's good here still!


Thats a fish's house you *******.


----------



## Biyaya

forestyne said:


> sorry(notsorry) that i keep posting animal things, but this pig is enjoying a heckin big scritch



Oh my gosh! It fell over! >w<


----------



## Corrie

I feel pretty upset about what always happens whenever I tell my family about the cool foods my bf and I make. 

My bf is vegan but I am not. Whenever I eat with him I eat vegan because I want to learn more about the diet and widen my diet. So anyway, yesterday I came home all excited because we had successfully made a big mac pizza. It was AMAZING!! Legit was the best pizza I had ever had! I wanted my family to try it, even if we didn't make it vegan. Whenever I say ingredients, I don't say "vegan cheese, vegan ground beef, etc" cause it's too long to say and my mom already knows my bf is vegan so there shouldn't be any confusion. So I told her the ingredients and she said this to me with a snooty tone "oh, he eats beef now?" I was like "no, veggie beef but it tastes the exact same as real beef so it was good." And she just kinda dismissed me afterwards. I dunno what I said to trigger her but this happens whenever I tell her a recipe we made. My brother acts the same way but outright says that vegan food is disgusting, even though he hasn't ever had any before. 

It's just upsetting that they are so rudr about it. My bf is nothing but respectful to them eating animals and animal products when he comes over for dinner but they make snide comments to me about it. My mom doesn't say them to his face but my brother will and my bf shakes it off. Not aure if it bothers him or not. I dunno, I just feel kinda awful. 

All I was trying to do was to bring cool recipes to my house. I wasn't intending to brag about vegan food being better than non vegan food. Maybe it comes across that way? I dunno. I guess I just won't say anything to them anymore. I really do want them to try the big mac pizza though. Like oh my god, it's the best but oh well.

Just needed to vent.


----------



## forestyne

tumut said:


> I started drinking vegan water recently. I have to say it was a lot better than I expected!



not sure if you were trying to be funny but you weren't

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> Excellent post Bowie.
> 
> Animals should be able to live freely like Humans, it's as simple as that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are your favourite vegan/vegetarian foods?



I like making my own sushi with avocados, peppers, tomatoes, ect. And also sweet potato chips/fries.

There's a chippy up in Scotland that makes vegan fish and chips on Tuesdays. Like, EVERYTHING you'd get at the chippy, but vegan (battered ''sausage'', pie, the obvious ''fish'' and chips, ect). Just a little PSA for those up in the North of England/Scotland 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Totally forgot, I'm two weeks 100% vegan today! Gonna treat myself today with a tofu scramble with 'cheese' and mushrooms.


----------



## Cress

Been vegetarian my entire life. My best friend is vegetarian as well so that's just another thing we have in common. He tried going vegan a few times and went back to just vegetarian shortly after every time and I've never tried it myself, I need mah dairy. But meat is more than a bit disturbing to me in a few ways and I'd be glad if I never had to eat it.
The only exception is in video games, then I don't care at all. I'll eat every single digital animal.


----------



## moonford

Has anyone tried a vegan/vegetarian Thai green curry or Thai red curry?

It usually has chicken in it, ew.


----------



## Biyaya

Cress said:


> Been vegetarian my entire life. My best friend is vegetarian as well so that's just another thing we have in common. He tried going vegan a few times and went back to just vegetarian shortly after every time and I've never tried it myself, I need mah dairy. But meat is more than a bit disturbing to me in a few ways and I'd be glad if I never had to eat it.
> The only exception is in video games, then I don't care at all. I'll eat every single digital animal.



My best friend and I were vegetarian at the same time and for a long time too. It was great because she loved cooking, and I loved eating her food. :'D I kind of miss that, but it's okay.

I haven't really known many people to grow up vegetarian. There was just this one kid who I think was vegan since birth, following suit of his mother. Is everyone in your family vegetarian too or part of your family?


----------



## forestyne

ice cold killaz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zendel said:


> Has anyone tried a vegan/vegetarian Thai green curry or Thai red curry?
> 
> It usually has chicken in it, ew.



I've made a similar Thai green curry with tofu before. It was pretty nice.
But you've gotta make sure that the paste you use doesn't contain shrimp or fish. Because fish are animals.


----------



## Cress

Soti said:


> Is everyone in your family vegetarian too or part of your family?



Nope, just me. I'm the weird one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Corrie said:


> _[snip]_So I told her the ingredients and she said this to me with a snooty tone "oh, he eats beef now?" I was like "no, veggie beef but it tastes the exact same as real beef so it was good." And she just kinda dismissed me afterwards. I dunno what I said to trigger her but this happens whenever I tell her a recipe we made. My brother acts the same way but outright says that vegan food is disgusting, even though he hasn't ever had any before._[snip]_


My mom was like this for quite a while, and still is to some of the things I eat, but it's super funny how she looks all disgusted at it and then finally tries it and then loves it instantly. For instance I am completely in love with this Gardein brand Orange Chick'N and every time I would make it she'd say that it smelt good, and I'd offer her a piece and she'd be like "Ew no!" well one day she was walking by and finally wanted a piece of it, so I let her have one and she came back a minute later asking for another piece, then again, and again, ate like half my dang chick'n chunks! She freaking loved it, loved the texture and flavor and I was like "Mhm, sure is gross right?" like obviously I wouldn't be eating it if it was gross, you'd think they would understand that.


----------



## Squidward

I've been a vegetarian since I was 14, and I intend to go vegan once I move out!


----------



## 5cm/s

I was vegetarian for around 3 years, because I read The Jungle by Upton Sinclair (honestly, this is the first and only book that made me throw up. Seriously. Do not read unless you want to ruin everything). The only reason I'm not a vegetarian by name is because the rest of my family eats meat, and it was hard for them to try to accommodate for my diet as well. So I slowly went back to eating fish, and then other meat. I still don't prefer it, and I eat mostly vegetarian just by habit, but I do eat meat now.
It's entirely personal preference, and I think everyone should be respected for what they do or don't eat.


----------



## Psydye

I think I'm gonna start going vegetarian. Possibly full vegan.


----------



## helenkeller

Hi 
A few months ago I was hell bent on going vegan. I use animal products.. I am guilty:/ But i decided to stop buying anything leather, and if my cosmetics aren't labeled cruelty free I refuse to buy them. (unless I need to buy shoes for this job I might get, vans and converse will rub my feet raw and i wear kid sizes, so normally they're oversized on me.. or too small, no inbetween...)

Where I'm from there isn't many vegan options and it is very expensive. One avocado can cost 2 dollars. Oranges are a dollar each. (for example)
I also have bonding on my two front teeth, and I can't eat anything acidic, or colored (fruit for example) on a daily basis or my two front teeth will turn yellow, and they wont match the rest of my teeth... (they're the whitest color they had to match, at least that's what my dentist said) I already got them fixed from being chipped twice, after I got them done the first time.

My dads buddy owns a health food store, he is vegan, but everything is expensive. I plan on going there when I start working for some healthy stuff. His brother (also my dads best friend) is such a nice guy, that in my dads gym, he captured and released a wasp with a cup and paper. They are the epitome of kind.<3 He is why I love hummus, I went over when him and my dad were playing guitar and he left out vegan snacks, they were way better than any genetically modified, preserved chips I could buy!

I eat junk food every now and then but I would say my taste is overall healthy. I ate full vegan for a week and I never felt so deprived and hungry in my life. My dad told me he tried the diet before and almost passed out and had to go back to eating meat.

Don't say "oh you guys didn't do it right" because the vegan diet isn't for everyone. I wish it was for me but it just isn't.
My dad was 100 lbs overweight when he was young, his doctor told him he was going to die and he changed his life, and never went back ever since. He went on to becoming a eighth degree black belt, he taught kick boxing and karate, and sometimes he would make diet plans for people. 

He was surprised at all I knew about dieting and becoming vegan. He was so surprised he said I should try to make a job out of giving diet advice. I'm also that one person my friends come to advice for about dieting. Before I gained my weight back I had a toned stomach and really muscular thighs. And that was honestly thanks to meat (and boxing, biking). I realized if I don't eat it, I get weak and sick, and dizzy. I also know of multiple vegan protein alternatives, so don't tell me (like I said again) that I don't do it right. Spurlina (spelling?), kale, peanuts, and our target sells vegan protein bars (idk what they're called target gave them to my bf for free for advertising)

I wasn't following a vegan diet but when I was 17 I didn't eat that much meat for a period of time. I ended up bruising all over my body. I had up to 28 bruises at most on one leg alone. Nobody batted an eye (except my dad and bf) they thought it was normal.

I bawl my eyes out whenever I think of animals dying. I hate it. I still cry about my dog who died five years ago. I truly believe animals and bugs are equal. I refuse to kill spiders anymore either. 

Sometimes changing your lifestyle you grew up with is hard. I grew up healthy as it is. My dad forced all these vitamins, and other health foods on me. For two months straight he refused to let me go to the end of the driveway to catch the bus until I took these damn 100 dollar vitamins he bought....

I also remember growing up, always seeing him eat a salad daily that consisted of spinach, carrots, tomato, any other veggies we had and apple cider vinegar. I also never seen him go above 1,500 cals a day.

My first day of sixth grade I stood outside. I live right by a pig slaughtering house, and I heard the pigs squealing. My boyfriend applied for there (NOT FOR KILLING FOR STOCKING TRUCKS. AND HIS TWO CHILDHOOD FRIENDS WORK THERE. ONE KILLS ONE STOCKS) so ik that they usually (SICK RIGHT?) die instantly.. They are supposed to jam a machete in their neck. So whoever was there that day was torturing the pigs as they died. And thats all I heard waiting for the bus... I am still scarred by it honestly... Pigs are wonderful animals and make great pets... Our local fairs are also depressing, because this is a farm area, they get animals like rabbits, pigs, cows, and as a child I would ask my mom why they were there. And well she told me even the rabbits were going to be killed for meat. And it literally effected how I slept for three days.....

I wish it wasn't so hard for me, I also wish it wasn't so expensive either. That is kind of why just blew it off, other than me not feeling satisfied and weak. I even tried some pasta with tomato sauce I home made myself. As an Italian, it was the worst thing I ever ate and didn't even satisfy me :/ then I ate half of a pineapple and I still was hungry.
The closest thing we have is whole foods in CLE over an hour away, and a trader joes thats 45 minutes away.
My dads friends health food store is pretty small, but they sell things like juices, oils, things for cooking, and some snacks. Not actual every day food.

I really salute all of you who are vegan (as long as you don't treat others badly for their choices, then my salute will change to a middle finger)

I feel like a piece of **** sometimes when I eat meat....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know if this is correct but I was told by a health guru it is my blood type, and that some people just CANT go vegan. But Im not sure how accurate that is.

Oh and I also refuse to buy honey(or anything with honey), we need to save the bees!


----------



## Biyaya

helenkeller said:


> Hi
> A few months ago I was hell bent on going vegan. I use animal products.. I am guilty:/ But i decided to stop buying anything leather, and if my cosmetics aren't labeled cruelty free I refuse to buy them. (unless I need to buy shoes for this job I might get, vans and converse will rub my feet raw and i wear kid sizes, so normally they're oversized on me.. or too small, no inbetween...)
> 
> Where I'm from there isn't many vegan options and it is very expensive. One avocado can cost 2 dollars. Oranges are a dollar each. (for example)
> I also have bonding on my two front teeth, and I can't eat anything acidic, or colored (fruit for example) on a daily basis or my two front teeth will turn yellow, and they wont match the rest of my teeth... (they're the whitest color they had to match, at least that's what my dentist said) I already got them fixed from being chipped twice, after I got them done the first time.
> 
> My dads buddy owns a health food store, he is vegan, but everything is expensive. I plan on going there when I start working for some healthy stuff. His brother (also my dads best friend) is such a nice guy, that in my dads gym, he captured and released a wasp with a cup and paper. They are the epitome of kind.<3 He is why I love hummus, I went over when him and my dad were playing guitar and he left out vegan snacks, they were way better than any genetically modified, preserved chips I could buy!
> 
> I eat junk food every now and then but I would say my taste is overall healthy. I ate full vegan for a week and I never felt so deprived and hungry in my life. My dad told me he tried the diet before and almost passed out and had to go back to eating meat.
> 
> Don't say "oh you guys didn't do it right" because the vegan diet isn't for everyone. I wish it was for me but it just isn't.
> My dad was 100 lbs overweight when he was young, his doctor told him he was going to die and he changed his life, and never went back ever since. He went on to becoming a eighth degree black belt, he taught kick boxing and karate, and sometimes he would make diet plans for people.
> 
> He was surprised at all I knew about dieting and becoming vegan. He was so surprised he said I should try to make a job out of giving diet advice. I'm also that one person my friends come to advice for about dieting. Before I gained my weight back I had a toned stomach and really muscular thighs. And that was honestly thanks to meat (and boxing, biking). I realized if I don't eat it, I get weak and sick, and dizzy. I also know of multiple vegan protein alternatives, so don't tell me (like I said again) that I don't do it right. Spurlina (spelling?), kale, peanuts, and our target sells vegan protein bars (idk what they're called target gave them to my bf for free for advertising)
> 
> I wasn't following a vegan diet but when I was 17 I didn't eat that much meat for a period of time. I ended up bruising all over my body. I had up to 28 bruises at most on one leg alone. Nobody batted an eye (except my dad and bf) they thought it was normal.
> 
> I bawl my eyes out whenever I think of animals dying. I hate it. I still cry about my dog who died five years ago. I truly believe animals and bugs are equal. I refuse to kill spiders anymore either.
> 
> Sometimes changing your lifestyle you grew up with is hard. I grew up healthy as it is. My dad forced all these vitamins, and other health foods on me. For two months straight he refused to let me go to the end of the driveway to catch the bus until I took these damn 100 dollar vitamins he bought....
> 
> I also remember growing up, always seeing him eat a salad daily that consisted of spinach, carrots, tomato, any other veggies we had and apple cider vinegar. I also never seen him go above 1,500 cals a day.
> 
> My first day of sixth grade I stood outside. I live right by a pig slaughtering house, and I heard the pigs squealing. My boyfriend applied for there (NOT FOR KILLING FOR STOCKING TRUCKS. AND HIS TWO CHILDHOOD FRIENDS WORK THERE. ONE KILLS ONE STOCKS) so ik that they usually (SICK RIGHT?) die instantly.. They are supposed to jam a machete in their neck. So whoever was there that day was torturing the pigs as they died. And thats all I heard waiting for the bus... I am still scarred by it honestly... Pigs are wonderful animals and make great pets... Our local fairs are also depressing, because this is a farm area, they get animals like rabbits, pigs, cows, and as a child I would ask my mom why they were there. And well she told me even the rabbits were going to be killed for meat. And it literally effected how I slept for three days.....
> 
> I wish it wasn't so hard for me, I also wish it wasn't so expensive either. That is kind of why just blew it off, other than me not feeling satisfied and weak. I even tried some pasta with tomato sauce I home made myself. As an Italian, it was the worst thing I ever ate and didn't even satisfy me :/ then I ate half of a pineapple and I still was hungry.
> The closest thing we have is whole foods in CLE over an hour away, and a trader joes thats 45 minutes away.
> My dads friends health food store is pretty small, but they sell things like juices, oils, things for cooking, and some snacks. Not actual every day food.
> 
> I really salute all of you who are vegan (as long as you don't treat others badly for their choices, then my salute will change to a middle finger)
> 
> I feel like a piece of **** sometimes when I eat meat....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know if this is correct but I was told by a health guru it is my blood type, and that some people just CANT go vegan. But Im not sure how accurate that is.
> 
> Oh and I also refuse to buy honey(or anything with honey), we need to save the bees!



Unfortunately, being compassionate enough to stop eating meat, or even just factory farmed meats, can be expensive. But it is very commendable. If you physically are incapable of going without meat without getting sick or weak, and you are at some point able to purchase meats that are a bit more pricey, I'd recommend looking into humanely raised animals (grass-fed, pasture raised, animal-specific diet, etc.). If you have a local farmers market, you can usually find stuff like that and talk to the providers yourself instead of relying on labeling like in a grocery store. Honestly, food is probably my husband and my biggest expense. 

I hear too many contrary things when it comes to health, and the blood type diet is one of those things I don't know anything about. So, she could be right, but I wouldn't know enough to agree or disagree. I think specifically of an iron deficiency when it comes to being light-headed and bruising easily from a diet change to veg*nism, because I had that problem at a point when I was vegan. I trust you know if you have any deficiencies in anything or not though. And you're absolutely right about people having different dietary needs, as not everyone is the same.

I'm happy you are going mostly vegan when it comes to non-food items (besides possibly shoes). Even if you can't do veg*nism because of health or financial reasons, you have a lovely heart.


----------



## helenkeller

Soti said:


> Unfortunately, being compassionate enough to stop eating meat, or even just factory farmed meats, can be expensive. But it is very commendable. If you physically are incapable of going without meat without getting sick or weak, and you are at some point able to purchase meats that are a bit more pricey, I'd recommend looking into humanely raised animals (grass-fed, pasture raised, animal-specific diet, etc.). If you have a local farmers market, you can usually find stuff like that and talk to the providers yourself instead of relying on labeling like in a grocery store. Honestly, food is probably my husband and my biggest expense.
> 
> I hear too many contrary things when it comes to health, and the blood type diet is one of those things I don't know anything about. So, she could be right, but I wouldn't know enough to agree or disagree. I think specifically of an iron deficiency when it comes to being light-headed and bruising easily from a diet change to veg*nism, because I had that problem at a point when I was vegan. I trust you know if you have any deficiencies in anything or not though. And you're absolutely right about people having different dietary needs, as not everyone is the same.
> 
> I'm happy you are going mostly vegan when it comes to non-food items (besides possibly shoes). Even if you can't do veg*nism because of health or financial reasons, you have a lovely heart.



Thank you! We do have a store that sells meat and I'm pretty sure it is local. I do eat meat, but I am not much of a fan of milk, cheese(sometimes like on pizza but not just eating plain cheese), and stuff like that. Milk (unless its chocolate milk) leaves a cheesy taste in my mouth, and I think it is repulsive IMO (sometimes I do have a craving for it though). Our kroger and meijer also sells cruelty free, non gmo, grass fed beef. I plan on buying it if i get this job(i'd get discounted too, because my interview is for kroger). I kind of "let myself go" when it has come to my diet lately. But I am also pretty sensitive to what I eat as well. My dad has barretts disease and he found this out late in life, I feel like I could have the same issue, because some foods go right through me and make me feel like absolute garbage.

I have no idea what I will do in the future, but I know that I don't plan on buying leather any time soon, unless I KNOW the animal was dead first. That is why I refuse to wear uggs. (other than the fact that they're fugly)

You were so kind! The people I see all over youtube (I enjoy reading comments) give reasons why you should, and how it is possible even if you "don't have the money" and how you will "feel so much better"... They say how it is possible. When for some people it isn't. Because like me, I don't have a job, I can't just say "yeah mom I'm vegan now so you have to buy foods based around MY diet" it just doesn't work that way. And they will just attack you for every little thing... They act like vegan is how it SHOULD be. Eating meat has been around since before civilization, people had no choice to kill animals, but they used every part. Bones to make weapons, the fur and skin to keep warm, the meat, every little part got used up. That is what I don't have a problem with. What I have a problem with is factory farming, that is where most meat comes from. I have no problem if the animals have great lives, and die of old age. Or if they use every little bit of the animal. They just live their lives in cages to die...

The most expensive steak you can buy, comes from a cow that is massaged (yep, they give them body massages) and treated like family. And only a select few places in america sell the authentic thing, if they don't have a certificate they're lying, and is most likely just a normal steak.

Factory farming is heinous, there is no reason to give baby chickens hormones. They suffer, their organs grow to be so huge for their bodies, that sometimes they cannot walk, and just lay there, get stepped on, and eventually die....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Made some really really great falafel burgers tonight! it's the one vegetarian thing my whole family enjoys. Usually we eat them with pita but because I knew I wouldn't be making them for a few nights and pita doesn't last I decided to try them as burgers and they were really good! Added some avocado and tomato to add some more mass to the burger and slathered on some tzatziki sauce.


----------



## pinkbunny

I've been vegetarian for a couple years now and I think it's so much better than eating meat. Me and my mum went vegetarian together.
Meat would always make me feel very sick and unhealthy. I just live with my mum at the moment and we have vegetarian meals all the time. 
I first decided to go vegetarian because I felt guilty eating animals. I visited a farm and after seeing how friendly some farm animals can be I decided to go vego. 
I tried to go vegan because I would much rather prefer use no animal products, but I already had an iron deficiency and being vegan made me very very sick all the time and I could barely function so I went back to being vegetarian.

My all time favourite vegetarian meal is a nice Halloumi cheese burger mmm.... With roasted eggplant and mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## forestyne

I've been losing 2-5lbs a day recently (it does vary)  I actually feel really great. My body feels really great, but I'm breaking out really bad. Not sure if it's normal or not, but I've never had such a bad breakout my entire life. Hoping it passes 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My dad bought some falafels and I did a double take at the packet because it tasted like pork! (The best I can describe it is the outside of a scotch egg. I used to take off the outside and just eat the egg lol) Not too sure how I feel about them, but I guess they could be great for people who are mid-transition.


----------



## Biyaya

helenkeller said:


> Thank you! We do have a store that sells meat and I'm pretty sure it is local. I do eat meat, but I am not much of a fan of milk, cheese(sometimes like on pizza but not just eating plain cheese), and stuff like that. Milk (unless its chocolate milk) leaves a cheesy taste in my mouth, and I think it is repulsive IMO (sometimes I do have a craving for it though). Our kroger and meijer also sells cruelty free, non gmo, grass fed beef. I plan on buying it if i get this job(i'd get discounted too, because my interview is for kroger). I kind of "let myself go" when it has come to my diet lately. But I am also pretty sensitive to what I eat as well. My dad has barretts disease and he found this out late in life, I feel like I could have the same issue, because some foods go right through me and make me feel like absolute garbage.
> 
> I have no idea what I will do in the future, but I know that I don't plan on buying leather any time soon, unless I KNOW the animal was dead first. That is why I refuse to wear uggs. (other than the fact that they're fugly)
> 
> You were so kind! The people I see all over youtube (I enjoy reading comments) give reasons why you should, and how it is possible even if you "don't have the money" and how you will "feel so much better"... They say how it is possible. When for some people it isn't. Because like me, I don't have a job, I can't just say "yeah mom I'm vegan now so you have to buy foods based around MY diet" it just doesn't work that way. And they will just attack you for every little thing... They act like vegan is how it SHOULD be. Eating meat has been around since before civilization, people had no choice to kill animals, but they used every part. Bones to make weapons, the fur and skin to keep warm, the meat, every little part got used up. That is what I don't have a problem with. What I have a problem with is factory farming, that is where most meat comes from. I have no problem if the animals have great lives, and die of old age. Or if they use every little bit of the animal. They just live their lives in cages to die...
> 
> The most expensive steak you can buy, comes from a cow that is massaged (yep, they give them body massages) and treated like family. And only a select few places in america sell the authentic thing, if they don't have a certificate they're lying, and is most likely just a normal steak.
> 
> Factory farming is heinous, there is no reason to give baby chickens hormones. They suffer, their organs grow to be so huge for their bodies, that sometimes they cannot walk, and just lay there, get stepped on, and eventually die....



Kroger is fantastic. I hope you get the job! That's actually where I bought my vegan food when I couldn't drive far enough for a Whole Foods. But Thrive takes care of a lot of my needs now since it often is cheaper and it delivers directly home.

Sorry to hear about your dad's condition. I hope you are able to avoid it. Yeah, my stomach is really sensitive too. I'm lactose intolerant, have a hard time processing larger quantities of gluten, can't really eat pork, and can't eat beef very well (unless it is at least partially grass-fed, I think possibly because they don't get pumped with antibiotics and whatnot like the factory farmed cows.) Honestly, I am thankful I struggle to digest these meats, because it forces me to eat less of it.

It is; factory farming is ethically disgusting. There's a movement that's along the lines you mentioned, called "nose-to-tail", in which people eat up all parts, including the organs, as not to waste anything if possible. I remember hearing that Native Americans would apologize or thank the animals they hunted for their meat and warmth and whatnot. I can appreciate that. Based on my personal beliefs, I think we were all originally meant to be vegetarians, but over time and the way things went with the world, meat became a food source for humans and we adapted. But, even so, factory farming was _not_ a part of what is okay according to the God I believe in, and I strongly disagree with the practice regardless. Lots of people have different beliefs on whether they think we were made for meat consumption or not though and for various reasons, and I'm not willing to jump into any debates about that kind of thing. My point in my diet is animal welfare.

I'm pretty sure a lot of the militant veg*ns are that way because they are bitter over seeing such injustice in farms large-scale, and they have only really met people who have failed a vegetarian diet because they missed the _taste_ of meat or came across a common and addressable problem with the diet. Not to excuse them for being rude!

I'm sure the cows enjoy the massages!


----------



## Corrie

Soti said:


> Kroger is fantastic. I hope you get the job! That's actually where I bought my vegan food when I couldn't drive far enough for a Whole Foods. But Thrive takes care of a lot of my needs now since it often is cheaper and it delivers directly home.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad's condition. I hope you are able to avoid it. Yeah, my stomach is really sensitive too. I'm lactose intolerant, have a hard time processing larger quantities of gluten, can't really eat pork, and can't eat beef very well (unless it is at least partially grass-fed, I think possibly because they don't get pumped with antibiotics and whatnot like the factory farmed cows.) Honestly, I am thankful I struggle to digest these meats, because it forces me to eat less of it.
> 
> It is; factory farming is ethically disgusting. There's a movement that's along the lines you mentioned, called "nose-to-tail", in which people eat up all parts, including the organs, as not to waste anything if possible. I remember hearing that Native Americans would apologize or thank the animals they hunted for their meat and warmth and whatnot. I can appreciate that. Based on my personal beliefs, I think we were all originally meant to be vegetarians, but over time and the way things went with the world, meat became a food source for humans and we adapted. But, even so, factory farming was not a part of what is okay according to the God I believe in, and I strongly disagree with the practice regardless. Lots of people have different beliefs on whether they think we were made for meat consumption or not though and for various reasons, and I'm not willing to jump into any debates about that kind of thing. My point in my diet is animal welfare.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a lot of the militant veg*ns are that way because they are bitter over seeing such injustice in farms large-scale, and they have only really met people who have failed a vegetarian diet because they missed the _taste_ of meat or came across a common and addressable problem with the diet. Not to excuse them for being rude!
> 
> I'm sure the cows enjoy the massages!



My issue with Factory farming is how cruel it is. Nit to mention, people are making money off of another living thing's body. When you think about it in that way, it makes me feel horrible. 

I view it as an overfishing kind of thing. I feel like those companies are killing more animals than needed. Imagine being the animal that has its body thrown out cause it expired due to no one buying it? It's just messed up to me.


----------



## forestyne

Soti said:


> Kroger is fantastic. I hope you get the job! That's actually where I bought my vegan food when I couldn't drive far enough for a Whole Foods. But Thrive takes care of a lot of my needs now since it often is cheaper and it delivers directly home.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad's condition. I hope you are able to avoid it. Yeah, my stomach is really sensitive too. I'm lactose intolerant, have a hard time processing larger quantities of gluten, can't really eat pork, and can't eat beef very well (unless it is at least partially grass-fed, I think possibly because they don't get pumped with antibiotics and whatnot like the factory farmed cows.) Honestly, I am thankful I struggle to digest these meats, because it forces me to eat less of it.
> 
> It is; factory farming is ethically disgusting. There's a movement that's along the lines you mentioned, called "nose-to-tail", in which people eat up all parts, including the organs, as not to waste anything if possible. I remember hearing that Native Americans would apologize or thank the animals they hunted for their meat and warmth and whatnot. I can appreciate that. Based on my personal beliefs, I think we were all originally meant to be vegetarians, but over time and the way things went with the world, meat became a food source for humans and we adapted. But, even so, factory farming was _not_ a part of what is okay according to the God I believe in, and I strongly disagree with the practice regardless. Lots of people have different beliefs on whether they think we were made for meat consumption or not though and for various reasons, and I'm not willing to jump into any debates about that kind of thing. My point in my diet is animal welfare.
> 
> I'm pretty sure a lot of the militant veg*ns are that way because they are bitter over seeing such injustice in farms large-scale, and they have only really met people who have failed a vegetarian diet because they missed the _taste_ of meat or came across a common and addressable problem with the diet. Not to excuse them for being rude!
> 
> I'm sure the cows enjoy the massages!



A lot of vegans don't even like vegetarians in general. I can tolerate them.

I'm sure the cows enjoy the massages before being murdered too.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

forestyne said:


> A lot of vegans don't even like vegetarians in general. I can tolerate them.
> 
> I'm sure the cows enjoy the massages before being murdered too.


?? Most vegans are bigots who hate all non vegans what.


----------



## forestyne

MozzarellaSticks said:


> ?? Most vegans are bigots who hate all non vegans what.



Most vegans hate vegetarians for the sole reason that they ain't woke enough or something. Everyone starts off somewhere.

I can't stand the failed veg*ns that fall back into an omni diet because they missed the taste of meat and pull the shutters back over their eyes. That's all I have to say on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you've ever been in a vegan (I say vegan because there's a difference between vegan and plant-based) Facebook group, you will know what I mean.


----------



## forestyne

over time, i've been more inclined to hit the right button.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

forestyne said:


> Most vegans hate vegetarians for the sole reason that they ain't woke enough or something. Everyone starts off somewhere.
> 
> I can't stand the failed veg*ns that fall back into an omni diet because they missed the taste of meat and pull the shutters back over their eyes. That's all I have to say on that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you've ever been in a vegan (I say vegan because there's a difference between vegan and plant-based) Facebook group, you will know what I mean.


Sounds more like you surround yourself with negative and hateful people.


----------



## forestyne

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Sounds more like you surround yourself with negative and hateful people.



sounds more like im in a facebook group with likeminded people but oke

- - - Post Merge - - -

Saw a stupid "less meat and dairy diet" (can't remember what it's called but I saw it in a vegan humour group) that claims to be cruelty-free because you're lessening the suffering of animals by eating less. But honey, if you're eating animals, you're contributing to their suffering.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

forestyne said:


> sounds more like im in a facebook group with likeminded people but oke
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Saw a stupid "less meat and dairy diet" (can't remember what it's called but I saw it in a vegan humour group) that claims to be cruelty-free because you're lessening the suffering of animals by eating less. But honey, if you're eating animals, you're contributing to their suffering.


Ah. So you joined an echo chamber, and now you think everyone thinks the same way.


----------



## Corrie

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Ah. So you joined an echo chamber, and now you think everyone thinks the same way.



The rude vegans and vegetarians are the reason why I hated all vegans and vegetarians for years. I knew two vegetarians who were really rude to me about eating meat so I had a negative view on them. Boy was a I wrong. Not all vegans and vegetarians are nutjobs. I now know a bunch irl who are totally chill and really nice.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Corrie said:


> The rude vegans and vegetarians are the reason why I hated all vegans and vegetarians for years. I knew two vegetarians who were really rude to me about eating meat so I had a negative view on them. Boy was a I wrong. Not all vegans and vegetarians are nutjobs. I now know a bunch irl who are totally chill and really nice.


I was scared to tell my friends and see how they'd react. Turns out, no one really cares all that much. People are pretty good at letting everyone have their personal choices.


----------



## Bizhiins

Yaaaay I love that this is a thread <3 vegan animal crossing lover here


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

just curious if there are any vegan cheese that is good and taste like well.... the real thing lol or close to it.


----------



## Biyaya

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> just curious if there are any vegan cheese that is good and taste like well.... the real thing lol or close to it.



I might be a bad judge, since I haven't really eaten cheese in a long time, but Violife is a brand I've tried that has a very good parmesan-style wedge, and I thought it was similar enough. Also, I hear a lot of good things about Miyoko's, which has plenty of different styles. (These are in the U.S., by the way.) Anyway, I think it's difficult to replicate taste completely, so you may need to let your taste buds adjust or pick ones that taste good and pairs well with whatever you're using it for, regardless of cheesy flavour. That's what I do, at least.

_Hoping someone else chimes in~!_


----------



## Bizhiins

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> just curious if there are any vegan cheese that is good and taste like well.... the real thing lol or close to it.



TBH you won?t ever find something exactly like real cheese because of the addictive casomorphines in it but.. I?d say my favorites are:
-follow your heart brand is really good for cheese slices for grilled cheese, sandwiches, American cheese to melt on burgers etc
-chao cheese, tomato cayenne for a good flavored cheese. Follow your heart smoked Gouda is also a delicious flavored cheese
-daiya mozzarella shreds is perfect for vegan pizza, it melts really nicely

These are all good! All I?m saying is, don?t hold it to the high expectations of dairy based cheese because you?ll always be disappointed, but without comparing them they?re sooo delicious!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Sup, I?m vegan. I hate animal cruelty and people who reply with MMMM BACON THO whenever you share a dish that doesn?t have meat or cheese in it. Also I love cooking spicy vegetable meals!


----------



## Hanoumi

brambles said:


> Sup, I’m vegan. I hate animal cruelty and people who reply with MMMM BACON THO whenever you share a dish that doesn’t have meat or cheese in it. Also I love cooking spicy vegetable meals!



Do share a recepie. I'm not vegan but I do enjoy vegan dishes from time to time. They are light and easy to make without sacrificing taste. Preferably one without legumes. I got some digestive issues with those.


----------



## Biyaya

Bizhiins said:


> TBH you won?t ever find something exactly like real cheese because of the addictive casomorphines in it but.. I?d say my favorites are:
> -follow your heart brand is really good for cheese slices for grilled cheese, sandwiches, American cheese to melt on burgers etc
> -chao cheese, tomato cayenne for a good flavored cheese. Follow your heart smoked Gouda is also a delicious flavored cheese
> -daiya mozzarella shreds is perfect for vegan pizza, it melts really nicely



Oh oh oh! And if making your own vegan pizza, if a cheese doesn't melt very well, I found that spraying a little bit of oil on it can help! Personally, I prefer Follow Your Heart for pizza than Daiya, but both are good.


----------



## Bizhiins

Soti said:


> Oh oh oh! And if making your own vegan pizza, if a cheese doesn't melt very well, I found that spraying a little bit of oil on it can help! Personally, I prefer Follow Your Heart for pizza than Daiya, but both are good.



I really wanna try follow your heart on pizza because it?s such a good brand! But I live in a smaller town without a lot of choices. Do they have shreds? I?ve seen follow your heart mozzarella slices, but I didn?t know if it would melt that well on pizza.


----------



## Biyaya

Bizhiins said:


> I really wanna try follow your heart on pizza because it?s such a good brand! But I live in a smaller town without a lot of choices. Do they have shreds? I?ve seen follow your heart mozzarella slices, but I didn?t know if it would melt that well on pizza.



They have mozzarella and cheddar shreds. I'm not quite sure how well the slices would work either, but you could probably test it out. Are there blocks at your local store? You could always grate it yourself if so.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I have a recipe for vegan carbonara if anyone wants it, it's currently my favourite dish and takes about fifteen minutes to make!


----------



## Corrie

brambles said:


> I have a recipe for vegan carbonara if anyone wants it, it's currently my favourite dish and takes about fifteen minutes to make!



You should totally post it! My boyfriend and I adore pasta dishes!


----------



## Bizhiins

brambles said:


> I have a recipe for vegan carbonara if anyone wants it, it's currently my favourite dish and takes about fifteen minutes to make!



^^Yummy uh _yes please_!!

I made vegan tamales last night and they turned out pretty good! Especially as leftovers to take with to work


----------



## XAustin

I've stopped eating meat a couple of months ago. Eggs, milk and cheese are still in my ration


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i have a question. If it hurts the vegans and vegetarians here then im sorry.. 
"Is it hard to be vegan or vegatarian?"


----------



## Biyaya

DubiousDelphine said:


> i have a question. If it hurts the vegans and vegetarians here then im sorry..
> "Is it hard to be vegan or vegatarian?"



Questions like that shouldn't sound offensive to veg*ns. Don't worry. 

And I think it depends on the person. I returned after figuring out what foods I'm sensitive to and developing a healthier attitude towards food. For me, it just feels very natural, since I became a vegetarian as a child and had a supportive mother. If you are in charge of what you eat, opposed to a non-supportive parent/guardian, it will be much easier too. Also, some people like to get into plant-based eating or a full vegan lifestyle by incremental change, as that's easier for them, while others find cold-turkey easier and more kind to their conscience. There can also be quite some trial-and-error from hidden ingredients and misreading ingredient lists, but if you're able to forgive mistakes, it makes it a whole lot easier. Plus, opposed to just a decade or so ago, there are so many more options for plant-based foods and even non-plastic, vegan replacements for leather. There are also so many resources online for maintaining healthy nutrition! Being informed before making the change can be very helpful in sticking with it, but you also learn stuff along the way too and can adjust habits as necessary.


----------

